# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Ինքնարժեք

## Adriano

Ինքնարժեքը տնտեսագիտության ամենահիմնաքարային կատեգորյաներից մեկն է: Ինքնարժեքի ձևավորումը հանդիսանում է արտադրության և կարելի է ասել ցանկացած բանի արտադրության հիմքը, և վերջինիս համեմատումը փաստացի ձևավորված պայմանների հետ թույլ է տալիս դատել ինչ-որ արտադրությամբ զբաղվող մարդը վերջի վերջո շահել է այս կամ այն գործունեության ժամանակ թե ոչ: Հայաստանի համար խնդիրը չափազանց բարդ է: Ընկած լինելով սահմանափակության մեջ, ունենալով ահավոր քիչ ռեսուրսներ ինքնարժեքը բավականին բարձր է լինում, սակայն ինքնարժեքի հիմքում ընկած են շատ-շատ այլ գործոններ ևս: Օրինակ այսօր դիտում էի Շանթ հեռուստաընկերությամբ ցուցադրվող մի քննարկում նվիրված ինքնարժեքի ձևավորմանը և իմ մոտ առաջացան հետևյալ հարցերը.
1. ինչպես լուծել հետևյալ պարադոքսը.որակյալ և էժան ինքնարժեքով արտադրանք:Ինչպես գիտենք ինքնարժեքով պայմանավորված նաև որոշվում է տվյալ երկրի արտադրողի մրցունակությունը :
2. ինքնարժեքի մեջ չափից ավել մտնելը և հայկական գործոն փոխկապվածությունը: Ինչու ենք մեր արտասահմանցի բարեկամներին կամ սփյուռքահայությանը վաճառում տասնյակ անգամներ թանկ հայկական ապրանք: Ընդ որում այդ նույն ապրանքից կա նաև արտասահմանում, նույն որակով, ուղղակի այստեղ գործում է մաքուր հայկական գործոնը: Հատկապես այն կարծիքը, որ սփյուռքահայությունը պետք է փող աշխատի մեզ պահելու համար: Հնարավոր չէ հայկական գործոնը ավելի բովանդակալից, ավելի մարդասիրական հիմքերի վրա դնել:
3. Ինքնարժեքի ձևավորումը ՀՀ ներքին շուկայում, ինչպես է դա տեղի ունենում,որ մենք մեր արտադրանքից այնքան գոհ չենք, որ ներկրում ենք, ինչու է ինքնարժեքը այնքան բարձր, որ սեփական երկրի արտադրած ապրանքը ամենաքիչը հավասարվում է  ներմուծվողի գնին: 
4.Ինչպես կարող է պետությունը ազդել ինքնարժեքի վրա, արդյոք ժամանակը չէ ակտիվ միջամտության:
5. ինչու պետք է Հայաստանը ներկրի բանջարեղեն, կաթնամթերք և նման կարգի մեծ պահանջարկ ունեցող ապրանքներ, երբ մեր արտադրանքը չի զիջում իր որակով, միգուցե խնդիրը ինքնարժեքի աննորմալ ձևավորման մեջ է:

----------


## davidus

> 1. ինչպես լուծել հետևյալ պարադոքսը.որակյալ և *էժան* ինքնարժեքով արտադրանք:Ինչպես գիտենք ինքնարժեքով պայմանավորված նաև որոշվում է տվյալ երկրի արտադրողի մրցունակությունը:


Ոչ թե էժան, այլ *ցածր* ինքնարժեք: Հարցդ, ըստ էության, տնտեսագիտության հիմնական հարցին է հանգում` առավելագույն օգուտ սահմանափակ ռեսուրսներից: Վերջինիս լուծման մեխանիզմները առ այսօր կատարելագործվում են, դրան միանշանակ ու հստակ պատասխան տալ հնարավոր չէ:




> 2. *ինքնարժեքի մեջ չափից ավել մտնելը* և *հայկական գործոն* փոխկապվածությունը: Ինչու ենք մեր արտասահմանցի բարեկամներին կամ սփյուռքահայությանը վաճառում տասնյակ անգամներ թանկ հայկական ապրանք: Ընդ որում այդ նույն ապրանքից կա նաև արտասահմանում, նույն որակով, ուղղակի այստեղ գործում է մաքուր հայկական գործոնը: Հատկապես այն կարծիքը, որ սփյուռքահայությունը պետք է փող աշխատի մեզ պահելու համար: Հնարավոր չէ հայկական գործոնը ավելի բովանդակալից, ավելի մարդասիրական հիմքերի վրա դնել:


Ինքնարժեքի մեջ հնարավոր չէ "մտնե"լ, քանի որ ինքնարժեքը միավոր ապրանքի արտադրության համար փաստացի կատարված ծախսերի ամբողջություն է: Ինքնարժեքի մեջ "մտնել", նշանակում է ինքդ քո վրա փող աշխատել, ինչը ոչ մի արտադրող չի անի: Քո ասած "հայկական գործոնը" (եթե իհարկե ճիշտ եմ հասկացել, թե ինչը ի նկատի ունես)ինքնարժեքին չի վերաբերում: Դա վերաբերում է ապրանքի շուկայական գնին, որը սահմանվում է շատ բարձր, նույնիսկ մինչև 10 անգամ, քան "խելամիտ շահույթը" թույլ կտա:




> 3. Ինքնարժեքի ձևավորումը ՀՀ ներքին շուկայում, *ինչպես է դա տեղի ունենում,որ մենք մեր արտադրանքից այնքան գոհ չենք, որ ներկրում ենք, ինչու է ինքնարժեքը այնքան բարձր, որ սեփական երկրի արտադրած ապրանքը ամենաքիչը հավասարվում է  ներմուծվողի գնին:*


Ադրիանո ջան, ինքնարժեքը շուկայում չի ձևավորվում: Ինքնարժեքը պայմանավորում են գործոններ, որոնք ուղղակիորեն կապված են շուկայի հետ (մասնավորապես` աշխատուժ, հումք, սարքավորում և այլն), սակայն դրանք ինքնարժեք չեն ձևավորում: Ընդգծածս մասում չհասկացա, թե ինչ ի նկատի ունեիր:




> 4.Ինչպես կարող է պետությունը ազդել ինքնարժեքի վրա, արդյոք ժամանակը չէ ակտիվ միջամտության:


Պետությու՞նը....  :Blink:     Բայց ինչպե՞ս…




> 5. ինչու պետք է Հայաստանը ներկրի բանջարեղեն, կաթնամթերք և նման կարգի մեծ պահանջարկ ունեցող ապրանքներ, երբ մեր արտադրանքը չի զիջում իր որակով, միգուցե խնդիրը ինքնարժեքի աննորմալ ձևավորման մեջ է:


Ինչպես հասկացա, ինքնարժեքն ու շուկայական գինը շփոթում ես իրար հետ:

----------

Hda (04.09.2010)

----------


## Hda

> Պետությու՞նը....     Բայց ինչպե՞ս…


 Դավ ջան մինչ այդ լրիվ հանաձայն եմ,իսկ սա այ պարզաբանի
Օրինակ  պետաւթյունը ասենք *հաց* արտադրող ձեռնարկության սպառած էլեկտրոէներգիան հաշվի 50% -ով,դա չի ազդի՞ ինքնարժեքի,ինչպես նաև տրամաբանական շարունակությամբ գնի վրա:Արդյունքում կստացվի որ պետությունը բարի գործ է արել հաց սպառողների համար:Վերջին հաշվով էլ բոլորիս համար:Թե հաց չուտոզ էլ կա.. :Smile:

----------


## davidus

> Դավ ջան մինչ այդ լրիվ հանաձայն եմ,իսկ սա այ պարզաբանի
> Օրինակ  պետաւթյունը ասենք *հաց* արտադրող ձեռնարկության սպառած էլեկտրոէներգիան հաշվի 50% -ով,դա չի ազդի՞ ինքնարժեքի,ինչպես նաև տրամաբանական շարունակությամբ գնի վրա:Արդյունքում կստացվի որ պետությունը բարի գործ է արել հաց սպառողների համար:Վերջին հաշվով էլ բոլորիս համար:Թե հաց չուտոզ էլ կա..


Հրաչ ջան, նախ. հաց արտադրող ձեռնարկության սպառած էլեկտր*ա*էներգիան 50%-ով հաշվելու համար նախ էդ էլեկտր*ա*էներգիան պիտի իրենը լինի, որ մի հատ էլ կես գին հաշվի: Երկրորդ, նշածդ արտադրանքը սրտատեգիական նշանակության է, և ուզած թե չուզած պետությունը պիտի հսկի դրա արտադրությունը: Թող հարկային պարտավորություններից ազատի, արտոնություններ սահմանի, հացահատիկի ներկրումն ու արտահանումը կանոնակարգի, շուկայական գինը զսպի, բայց ոնց ուզում ես արա, ինքնարժեքի ձևավորման գործում դեր չունի: Ես եմ, հացի "գործարանի" տեր եմ, ու որոշում եմ, որ բանվորներիս պիտի ոչ թե օրեկան, ասենք, 5000 դրամ վճարեմ, այլ 50000: Հետևաբար արտադրածս հացի ինքնարժեքն էլ ոչ թե, ասենք, 60 դրամ կլինի, այլ 600: Հիմա ինձ ասա, թե պետությունը էստեղ ինչ դեր կարա ունենա? Ինձ պիտի ստիպի, որ ես իմ բանվորին ավելի քիչ վճարեմ?

----------


## Hda

> Հրաչ ջան, նախ. հաց արտադրող ձեռնարկության սպառած էլեկտր*ա*էներգիան 50%-ով հաշվելու համար նախ էդ էլեկտր*ա*էներգիան պիտի իրենը լինի, որ մի հատ էլ կես գին հաշվի: Երկրորդ, նշածդ արտադրանքը սրտատեգիական նշանակության է, և ուզած թե չուզած պետությունը պիտի հսկի դրա արտադրությունը: Թող հարկային պարտավորություններից ազատի, արտոնություններ սահմանի, հացահատիկի ներկրումն ու արտահանումը կանոնակարգի, շուկայական գինը զսպի, բայց ոնց ուզում ես արա, ինքնարժեքի ձևավորման գործում դեր չունի: Ես եմ, հացի "գործարանի" տեր եմ, ու որոշում եմ, որ բանվորներիս պիտի ոչ թե օրեկան, ասենք, 5000 դրամ վճարեմ, այլ 50000: Հետևաբար արտադրածս հացի ինքնարժեքն էլ ոչ թե, ասենք, 60 դրամ կլինի, այլ 600: Հիմա ինձ ասա, թե պետությունը էստեղ ինչ դեր կարա ունենա? Ինձ պիտի ստիպի, որ ես իմ բանվորին ավելի քիչ վճարեմ?


Դավ ջան,նախ օրինակ էի ասել:Եթե էնքան էլ հաջող չէր,էտ ուրիշ հարց:



> Ես եմ, հացի "գործարանի" տեր եմ, ու որոշում եմ, որ բանվորներիս պիտի ոչ թե օրեկան, ասենք, 5000 դրամ վճարեմ, այլ 50000:


ստացվում ա որ պետությունը միայն մինիմալը կարա պարտադրի՞, էս կլասիկ փող լվալու գործ եղավ... թե էտ դեպքում % ները ավելի ոչ ձեռնտու կստացվեն..
զուտ տնտեսագիտությամբ կարծես իրոք Պետությունը չի կարող ոչինի անել:Բաղադրիչները որից առաջանում է իրա ձեռը չեն,ոնց որ ասենք 2X2=5 չի կարա դարձնի:Բայց թե մեզ վերջին հաշվով գինն ա հետաքրքրում ու Պետությունը կարա նենց անի ,որ ինքնարժեքից էլ պակաս լինի: Էտ դեպքում կասես - հիմնարկը կփակվի, կամ .... դրանք մի կողմ:
Պարզապես պետությունը պիտի ՊԵՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ լինի..

----------


## davidus

> ստացվում ա որ պետությունը միայն մինիմալը կարա պարտադրի՞


դե կան ապրանքներ կամ ծառայություններ, որոնց վերին սահմանն ա պարտադրում: Վառ օրինակ ինտերնետը (1 Մբիթանոց կանալը):




> զուտ տնտեսագիտությամբ կարծես իրոք Պետությունը չի կարող ոչինի անել:Բաղադրիչները որից առաջանում է իրա ձեռը չեն,ոնց որ ասենք 2X2=5 չի կարա դարձնի:


դե հա, կան տեսություններ, մեկը մեկից ծայրահեղական` զուտ կապիտալիզմն ու սոցիալիզմը, բայց ամեն դեպքում սրանց համատեղումը կարծես ավելի լավ արդյունք է տալիս, քան առանձին վերցրած: Բայց դե այստեղ էլ հենց էդ համատեղելու *արվեստն է*, որին պիտի տիրապետի կառավարությունը: Բայց դե...  :Sad: 




> Բայց թե մեզ վերջին հաշվով *գինն* ա հետաքրքրում ու Պետությունը կարա նենց անի ,որ *ինքնարժեքից էլ պակաս լինի*: Էտ դեպքում կասես - հիմնարկը կփակվի, կամ .... դրանք մի կողմ:


Համաձայն եմ, վերջին հաշվով հանգում ենք շուկայական գնին, բայց դե թեմայի հեղինակը ինքնարժեքի մասին է թեման բացել. էդ տեսակետից ինքնարժեքի շուրջն ենք "պտտվում":
Այո, պետությունը կարող է այնպես անել, որ ապրանքի շուկայական գինը նրա ինքնարժեքից պակաս լինի, բայց ինքն էլ պիտի փոխհատուցի առաջացած անհավասարությունը: Բայց դե մեր երկիրը ինչքանով է ունակ նման ծախսեր փոխհատուցելու, բոլորից լավ գիտենք: Ընենց որ, հանգում ենք հին ու բարի հետևությանը`




> պետությունը պիտի ՊԵՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ լինի..


  :Jpit:

----------

Hda (04.09.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Թող հարկային պարտավորություններից ազատի, արտոնություններ սահմանի, *հացահատիկի ներկրումն ու արտահանումը կանոնակարգի*, շուկայական գինը զսպի, բայց ոնց ուզում ես արա, ինքնարժեքի ձևավորման գործում դեր չունի: Ես եմ, հացի "գործարանի" տեր եմ, ու որոշում եմ, որ բանվորներիս պիտի ոչ թե օրեկան, ասենք, 5000 դրամ վճարեմ, այլ 50000: Հետևաբար արտադրածս հացի ինքնարժեքն էլ ոչ թե, ասենք, 60 դրամ կլինի, այլ 600: Հիմա ինձ ասա, թե պետությունը էստեղ ինչ դեր կարա ունենա? Ինձ պիտի ստիպի, որ ես իմ բանվորին ավելի քիչ վճարեմ?


Հա, կարա` մրցակցություն ապահովելով: Դու մի գնա օլիգարխիային, որտեղ ասողը *ԵՍԻՄոՎՆ-ա*, մրցակցություն ապահովելով՝ կապահովի նաեւ ինքնարժեքի ճիշտ ձեւավորումը: 
Էհ, հա, նշում ես ներկրումն ու արտահանումը կարգավորի ու նշում ես, որ ինքնարժեքի ձեւավորմանը չի՞ մասնակցում: Հո մասնակցությունը էն չի, որ գնում ա, ասում իջեցրու ինքնարժեքդ ուղղակի ձեւով: Միանշանակ մասնակցում է ինքնարժեքի ձեւավորմանը,թեկուզեւ անուղղակիորեն: Ամեն ինչ պետության ձեռքում ա:

----------

Ձայնալար (04.09.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Հա, կարա` մրցակցություն ապահովելով: Դու մի գնա օլիգարխիային, որտեղ ասողը *ԵՍԻՄոՎՆ-ա*, մրցակցություն ապահովելով՝ կապահովի նաեւ *ինքնարժեքի ճիշտ ձեւավորումը*:


Կան ոլորտներ, որ ոչ թե օլիգապոլիա պիտի լինի, այլ մոնոպոլիա, էն էլ պետության մասնակցությամբ: Ի՞նչ մրցակցության մասին է խոսքը: Շուկայակա՞ն: Կներես, բայց այլ հավասար պայմաններում պետության դերը ապրանքների մրցունակության գործում ոչ թե երկրորդական է, այլ հինգ-վեցերորդական: Ու կխնդրեմ մոտավոր բացատրես, թե ինչ է նշանակում "ինքնաժեքի ճիշտ ձևավորում":




> Էհ, հա, նշում ես ներկրումն ու արտահանումը կարգավորի ու նշում ես, որ ինքնարժեքի ձեւավորմանը չի՞ մասնակցում: Հո մասնակցությունը էն չի, որ գնում ա, ասում իջեցրու ինքնարժեքդ ուղղակի ձեւով: *Միանշանակ մասնակցում է ինքնարժեքի ձեւավորմանը,թեկուզեւ անուղղակիորեն:* Ամեն ինչ պետության ձեռքում ա:


Ընդամենը մեկ օրինակ բեր, երբ պետությունը թեկուզ անուղղակիորեն (երկրորդական դերում) *մասնակցում է ինքնարժեքի ձևավորմանը*: Հացի գործարանի բերածս օրինակը շատ հստակ էր… Պատությունը չի կարող ինձ ասել, թե հացը էնպես արտադրի, որ միավորի ինքնարժեքը 60 դրամից ավել չլինի: Մեկ որիշ գործարան 60 ով արտադրում է, 100-ով ծախում, ես 80-ով եմ արտադրում, ու նույն 100-ով ծախում:  Ու իմ հացը ավելի լավ ա ծախվում, քանի որ որակական առում ով գերազանցում ա 60 դրամանոց հացին: Մրցակցություն կա՞: ԿԱ: Բայց… ո՞վ ա ստեղ մրցակցությունը ապահովում: Պետություն՞ը, չէ... բա էլ ո՞վ

----------


## Hda

> ...Միանշանակ մասնակցում է ինքնարժեքի ձեւավորմանը,թեկուզեւ անուղղակիորեն:


Եթե այդ մասնակցությունը սահմանափակվեր նույնիսկ վերահսկման ձևով, էլի գոհ կլինեի:





> Ամեն ինչ պետության ձեռքում ա:


բայց հիմնական հարցը մնում է,թե ու՞մ ձեռքում է պետությունը...

----------


## Ձայնալար

Կարծում եմ, Հայաստանի համար ամենամեծ խնդիրը տնտեսության անազատությունից, հարկային բռնաբարումից և այլնից բացի փոքր շուկան ա:

* Փոքր շուկա => փոքր ծավալներ => բարձր ինքնարժեք*
Շուկան մեծացնելու միակ ձևը արտահանումն ա, արտահանումը մեր համար բարդ ա, քանի որ տեղափոխումը թանկ ա նստում, մաքսերն էլ նստում են գլխին, դե գնա նոր շուկաներ գրավի: Պետության լուրջ աջակցությունը մենակ կարա փրկի: Պետությունն էլ պլոտնի նստած ա ապրանք ներմուծելու վրա՝ դրամը արհեստականորեն արժեվորել ա, էժան ներմուծում ա, թանկ՝ ծախում: 

Այսքանով իմ տնտեսագիտական գիտելիքների պաշարը սպառվեց  :LOL:

----------

Katka (04.09.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Կան ոլորտներ, որ ոչ թե օլիգապոլիա պիտի լինի, այլ մոնոպոլիա, էն էլ պետության մասնակցությամբ: Ի՞նչ մրցակցության մասին է խոսքը: Շուկայակա՞ն: Կներես, բայց այլ հավասար պայմաններում պետության դերը ապրանքների մրցունակության գործում ոչ թե երկրորդական է, այլ հինգ-վեցերորդական: Ու կխնդրեմ մոտավոր բացատրես, թե ինչ է նշանակում "ինքնաժեքի ճիշտ ձևավորում":


Հա, բայց ես մոնոպոլիաների մասին չեմ խոսում: Պետք չէ շեղել միտքը :Smile:  Օլիգարխիա նշել եմ, չէ՞: 
*Մրցակցային դաշտը ձեւավորում է պետությունը, մարքեթինգային ռազմավարությունը ձեռնարկությունը* ` ելնելով առկա վիճակից:
Ես մրցակցային դաշտի մասին եմ խոսում, ոչ թե ձեռնարկության մարքեթինգի:Ճիշտ ինքնարժեքի ձեւավորումը քեզ թույլ չի տա, որ դու քո 60-ի փոխարեն 6000 վճարես, հետն էլ ինքնարժեք բարձրացնես: Ո՞ր մի հիմար ձեռնարկատերն է բարձր վճարում, որ բարձր էլ հարկեր վճարի: Հիմա հարկայինը խանգարե՞ց քո մանիպուլիացիաներին 5/6-րդ չափով: 
Մեջբերում եմ քո օրինակը ու կուզենայի հարկային դերի մասին ասեիր էս նշածդ դեպքում: Եկամտահարկը աճող շկալա է,սոց հարկեր...



> Ես եմ, հացի "գործարանի" տեր եմ, ու որոշում եմ, որ բանվորներիս պիտի ոչ թե օրեկան, ասենք, 5000 դրամ վճարեմ, այլ 50000: Հետևաբար արտադրածս հացի ինքնարժեքն էլ ոչ թե, ասենք, 60 դրամ կլինի, այլ 600:


Տո ուզում ես 1000000 վճարիր, բայց պետության հետ կիսվիր:
Էս ի նկատի ունեի ճիշտ ինքնարժեքի ձեւավորման մեջ պետության դերը նշելով` հարկային, վարկային...տեսություն չանենք:  :Smile: 
Օլիգոպոլիան էլ պետության ձեռի տակ է, մոնոպոլիան էլ:






> Ընդամենը մեկ օրինակ բեր, երբ պետությունը թեկուզ անուղղակիորեն (երկրորդական դերում) *մասնակցում է ինքնարժեքի ձևավորմանը*: Հացի գործարանի բերածս օրինակը շատ հստակ էր… Պատությունը չի կարող ինձ ասել, թե հացը էնպես արտադրի, որ միավորի ինքնարժեքը 60 դրամից ավել չլինի: Մեկ որիշ գործարան 60 ով արտադրում է, 100-ով ծախում, ես 80-ով եմ արտադրում, ու նույն 100-ով ծախում:  Ու իմ հացը ավելի լավ ա ծախվում, քանի որ որակական առում ով գերազանցում ա 60 դրամանոց հացին: Մրցակցություն կա՞: ԿԱ: Բայց… ո՞վ ա ստեղ մրցակցությունը ապահովում: Պետություն՞ը, չէ... բա էլ ո՞վ


Ճիշտն ասած շահույթդ քիչ ա: Քեզ դզում ա,արա: 100 դրամդ սահմանել ա պետությունդ, ուզում ես քիչ շահույթով աշխատիր, շատ ծախս արա, դա պետության պրոբլեմը չի, բայց վճարիր հարկերդ, հացի դեպքում՝ հումքի հարցը պետության միջամտություն կպահանջի, ներկրում, բլա, բլա: Ես չեմ ասել պետությունը գալիս ա ասում սենց մարքեթինգ արա, բայց շուկայում ձեւավորված խաղի կանոնները հացի գործարանների տնօրենները չեն թելադրում:
Հացը դասական օրինակ չի:  :Smile:  Դու նույնը նայիր արդյունաբերության մասշտաբով: Ներկրվեց նույն արտադրատեսակից, խախտվեց մրցակցությունը, պետությունը կարա քվոտա սահմանի, ոչ թե դու: Տենց... :Smile: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:28 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:26 ----------




> Կարծում եմ, Հայաստանի համար ամենամեծ խնդիրը տնտեսության անազատությունից, հարկային բռնաբարումից և այլնից բացի փոքր շուկան ա:
> 
> * Փոքր շուկա => փոքր ծավալներ => բարձր ինքնարժեք*
> Շուկան մեծացնելու միակ ձևը արտահանումն ա, արտահանումը մեր համար բարդ ա, քանի որ տեղափոխումը թանկ ա նստում, մաքսերն էլ նստում են գլխին, դե գնա նոր շուկաներ գրավի: Պետության լուրջ աջակցությունը մենակ կարա փրկի: Պետությունն էլ պլոտնի նստած ա ապրանք ներմուծելու վրա՝ դրամը արհեստականորեն արժեվորել ա, էժան ներմուծում ա, թանկ՝ ծախում: 
> 
> Այսքանով իմ տնտեսագիտական գիտելիքների պաշարը սպառվեց


Ահագին բան գիտես: :Jpit:  
Կես միտքս արտահայտեցիր :LOL:

----------


## davidus

> Հա, բայց ես մոնոպոլիաների մասին չեմ խոսում: Պետք չէ շեղել միտքը Օլիգարխիա նշել եմ, չէ՞: 
> Մրցակցային դաշտը ձեւավորում է պետությունը, մարքեթինգային ռազմավարությունը ձեռնարկությունը` ելնելով առկա վիճակից:
> Ես մրցակցային դաշտի մասին եմ խոսում, ոչ թե ձեռնարկության մարքեթինգի: Ճիշտ ինքնարժեքի ձեւավորումը քեզ թույլ չի տա, որ դու քո 60-ի փոխարեն 6000 վճարես, հետն էլ ինքնարժեք բարձրացնես: *Ո՞ր մի հիմար ձեռնարկատերն է բարձր վճարում, որ բարձր էլ հարկեր վճարի:* Հիմա հարկայինը խանգարե՞ց քո մանիպուլիացիաներին 5/6-րդ չափով: 
> Մեջբերում եմ քո օրինակը ու կուզենայի հարկային դերի մասին ասեիր էս նշածդ դեպքում: Եկամտահարկը աճող շկալա է, սոց հարկեր...


Հոպ, մի րոպե... ես իմ 600 հացի սպառողը ունեմ, ու ինքնարժեքն էլ չեմ պատրաստվում իջեցնել: Ստացածս հասույթը ինձ լրիվ բավարարում է հարկերը վճարելու համար ( էն ապարանցու` կիլոն 3000$-ով կարտոշկա ծախելն եղավ): Էն նշասծ մասը վերջն էր, տենց բան առաջին անգամ էի լսում: Աշխատողին քիչ վճարել, որպեսզի բարձր հարկերից խուսափես: Լավն ա....  :Smile: 




> Էս ի նկատի ունեի ճիշտ ինքնարժեքի ձեւավորման մեջ պետության դերը նշելով` հարկային, վարկային...*տեսություն չանենք*:


Այ ուզածս ասեցիր, դա տեսություն ա, իրականում էդքան էլ միանշանակ չի: Հարկայինի հաշվով ինչ-որ տեղ համաձայն եմ, բայց հարկը կոչված չէ կազմակերպություններին հարստահարելու, վերջին կոպեկը քամելու:  (խոսքը Հայաստանի մասին չէ): *Հետո էլ հարկերը ինքնարժեքի մեջ չեն մտնում*, դրանք մտնում են ապրանքի շուկայական գնի կամ կազմակերպության ստացած հասույթի մեջ: Հարկը ինքնարժեքի հետ կապ չունի: Ժողովուրդ, գինը ինքնարժեքի հետ մի շփոթեք:




> Օլիգոպոլիան էլ պետության ձեռի տակ է, մոնոպոլիան էլ:


Հայաստանում` այո: 




> Ճիշտն ասած շահույթդ քիչ ա: Քեզ դզում ա,արա: 100 դրամդ սահմանել ա պետությունդ, ուզում ես քիչ շահույթով աշխատիր, շատ ծախս արա, դա պետության պրոբլեմը չի, բայց վճարիր հարկերդ, հացի դեպքում՝ հումքի հարցը պետության միջամտություն կպահանջի, ներկրում, բլա, բլա:


Ստեղ դզել-չդզելու հարց չկա: Ինչի ա շահույթս քիչ?? Ես 80 դրամ ինքնարժեքով հացս 3 անգամ ավելի շատ եմ վաճառում, քան մրցակիցս իր 60 դրամ ինքնարժեքով հացը, ու վճարում եմ հարկերս: Եվ?? 
Հումքը եթե ներկրվում է, ապա դրա գինը նունն էլ բոլորի համար, հետևաբար դա` որպես մրցակցության գործոն արանքից դուրս է գալիս:




> Ես չեմ ասել պետությունը գալիս ա ասում սենց մարքեթինգ արա, բայց շուկայում ձեւավորված խաղի կանոնները հացի գործարանների տնօրենները չեն թելադրում:


Այ մարդ, բա ով ա թելադրում??? Ընդունենք, որ պետությունը *շուկայում* ոչ պակաս կարևոր դերակատար ա, բայց ոնց կարող ա պատահել, որ խաղի կանոնները հացի գործարանների տնօրենները չեն թելադրում: Էս խո կոմունիզմ չի:




> Հացը դասական օրինակ չի:  Դու նույնը նայիր արդյունաբերության մասշտաբով: Ներկրվեց նույն արտադրատեսակից, խախտվեց մրցակցությունը, պետությունը կարա քվոտա սահմանի, ոչ թե դու: Տենց...


Հա, համաձայն եմ, բայց ինչ կապ ունի ասածդ ինքնարժեքի ձևավորման հետ??? Իմ ապրանքի ինքնարժեքը մրցակից արտադրատեսակի ինքնարժեքով ա պայմանավորված, թե գնով??? Ինչ կապ ունի դրսից բերած մրցակից արտադրատեսակը, եթե ես ոնց անեմ-չանեմ, 100 դոլարից պակաս չեմ կարողանում իջեցնել ինքնարժեքը???

----------


## Katka

> Հոպ, մի րոպե... ես իմ 600 հացի սպառողը ունեմ, ու ինքնարժեքն էլ չեմ պատրաստվում իջեցնել: Ստացածս հասույթը ինձ լրիվ բավարարում է հարկերը վճարելու համար ( էն ապարանցու` կիլոն 3000$-ով կարտոշկա ծախելն եղավ): Էն նշասծ մասը վերջն էր, տենց բան առաջին անգամ էի լսում: Աշխատողին քիչ վճարել, որպեսզի բարձր հարկերից խուսափես: Լավն ա....


Ուղեղ մի լվացիր:Հացի արտադրության օրինակ ես բերում, էն էլ մասնավոր ինչ-որ մի ձեռնարկություն ես պատկերել ու համարում ես, որ դրանով կարաս նկարագրել տնտեսություն: Ես նայում եմ ընդհանուր:  Եթե քննարկում ենք ընդհանուր, խոսում ենք ընդհանուր նկարի մասին: Եթե ուզում ես 600 սպառողով ձեռնարկության մասին խոսանք,խոսանք. էդ ձեռնարկությունը 600 սպառող հիմա ունի, բա ասենք պետությունը նենց մի բան արեց, որ էդ սպառողները գնացին անորակ հաց առնելու: Կրիզիս ա :LOL: 
Այ davidus, ես չեմ ասում է քիչ վճարիր հարկերից խուսափելու համար, ես ասում եմ, որ մի իդիոտն ա բարձր վճարում, որ բարձր հարկ տա: Բանվորին 60-ի փոխարեն 600: Իմ ասածը չի նշանակում ցածր վճարիր, հարկերից խուսափելու համար: Ասում եմ նույնիսկ աշխատանքի շուկայում աշխատավարձի սահմանումը մրցակցային է: 
Լավը կլիներ, որ "լավն է" ասեիր մի հատ միտքս հասկանալուց հետո :Smile: 






> Այ ուզածս ասեցիր, դա տեսություն ա, իրականում էդքան էլ միանշանակ չի: Հարկայինի հաշվով ինչ-որ տեղ համաձայն եմ, բայց հարկը կոչված չէ կազմակերպություններին հարստահարելու, վերջին կոպեկը քամելու:  (խոսքը Հայաստանի մասին չէ): *Հետո էլ հարկերը ինքնարժեքի մեջ չեն մտնում*, դրանք մտնում են ապրանքի շուկայական գնի կամ կազմակերպության ստացած հասույթի մեջ: Հարկը ինքնարժեքի հետ կապ չունի: Ժողովուրդ, գինը ինքնարժեքի հետ մի շփոթեք:


Աշխատավարձի հետ կապված ծախսերի մասին խոսա, էն մնացածը գիտենք: Ոչ մեկ ոչ մի բան չի խառնում :Smile: Բարձր աշխատավարձդ հանգեցրեց բարձր ինքնարժեքի, դրան ավելացրիր հարկ, գինը նույնն ա?




> Ստեղ դզել-չդզելու հարց չկա: Ինչի ա շահույթս քիչ?? Ես 80 դրամ ինքնարժեքով հացս 3 անգամ ավելի շատ եմ վաճառում, քան մրցակիցս իր 60 դրամ ինքնարժեքով հացը, ու վճարում եմ հարկերս: Եվ??  Հումքը եթե ներկրվում է, ապա դրա գինը նունն էլ բոլորի համար, հետևաբար դա` որպես մրցակցության գործոն արանքից դուրս է գալիս:


Լավ շատ չմանրանամ: Էդ դեպքը չէի բացառել , որ կասես, բայց մրցակիցդ մի ուրիշ բան կհորինի: Սա մարքեթինգ է: Եթե նկատել ես, ես դրա մասին խոսացել եմ:
Հա, հումքի գինը նույնն է, բայց հումքի գինը կարող է նենց լինի, որ պետությունը կարողանա միայն օգնի քեզ: Միջամտություն եղավ: 







> Այ մարդ, բա ով ա թելադրում??? Ընդունենք, որ պետությունը *շուկայում* ոչ պակաս կարևոր դերակատար ա, բայց ոնց կարող ա պատահել, որ խաղի կանոնները հացի գործարանների տնօրենները չեն թելադրում: Էս խո կոմունիզմ չի


Նեղ ես է նայում: Հարկեր, վարկեր: Հոգնեցի արդեն :LOL: Որ հարկդ ինքնարժեքիդ մեջ չի մտնում, չի նշանակում չի ազդում դրա ձեւավորման վրա: Որ վարկդ ինքնարժեքիդ մեջ չի մտնում, չի նշանակում չի ազդում: Մի ձեռնարկություն ես վերցրել ու նեղ ձեւով ուզում ես համոզել: Ինքն էլ փակ ձեռնարկություն: Տեխնիկայա, բան ա: Ամորտիզացիա այա բանա:  :Bad: 

Ես ասում եմ խաղի կանոները թելադրում է պետությունը, չեմ ասում, ասում է` սա է ու վերջ, բայց նա է սահմանում` դիտարկելով վիճակը, ներդրումային դաշտի հարցերը: Մի լոկալ ձեռնարկություն ես վերցրել ու փորձում ես համոզել, որ պետությունը ինքնարժեքի ձեւավորման վրա չի կարա ազդի: Ուղղակիորեն գուցե, բայց հույս ունեմ անուղղակի ձեւերը տեսար: Հետո հացից մի քիչ լայնացիր ու այլ ձեռնարկությունների մասին մտածիր :Smile: 






> Հա, համաձայն եմ, բայց ինչ կապ ունի ասածդ ինքնարժեքի ձևավորման հետ??? Իմ ապրանքի ինքնարժեքը մրցակից արտադրատեսակի ինքնարժեքով ա պայմանավորված, թե գնով??? Ինչ կապ ունի դրսից բերած մրցակից արտադրատեսակը, եթե ես ոնց անեմ-չանեմ, 100 դոլարից պակաս չեմ կարողանում իջեցնել ինքնարժեքը???


Մրցակցություն առաջանում, մրցակցություն ու դա ազդում ա ամեն ինչի վրա: Գինը ինքնարժեքի արդյունքն ա, բարեկամս: Պետությունը կարա նենց անի, որ արգելի ավելի էժան գնով հումքի, մրցունակ ապրանքի մուտքը, դրանով նպաստի գոյությանդ: Հեսա կասես ինքնարժեքի ձեւավորման հետ դա կապ ունի՞… :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. Տառասխալներիս, բացթողումներիս համար կներեք, հոգնում եմ վերընթերցել, թու :Angry2:

----------


## davidus

> Ուղեղ մի լվացիր:Հացի արտադրության օրինակ ես բերում, էն էլ մասնավոր ինչ-որ մի ձեռնարկություն ես պատկերել ու համարում ես, որ դրանով կարաս նկարագրել տնտեսություն: Ես նայում եմ ընդհանուր:  Եթե քննարկում ենք ընդհանուր, խոսում ենք ընդհանուր նկարի մասին: Եթե ուզում ես 600 սպառողով ձեռնարկության մասին խոսանք,խոսանք. էդ ձեռնարկությունը 600 սպառող հիմա ունի, բա ասենք պետությունը նենց մի բան արեց, որ էդ սպառողները գնացին անորակ հաց առնելու: Կրիզիս ա
> Այ davidus, ես չեմ ասում է քիչ վճարիր հարկերից խուսափելու համար, ես ասում եմ, որ մի իդիոտն ա բարձր վճարում, որ բարձր հարկ տա: Բանվորին 60-ի փոխարեն 600: Իմ ասածը չի նշանակում ցածր վճարիր, հարկերից խուսափելու համար: Ասում եմ նույնիսկ աշխատանքի շուկայում աշխատավարձի սահմանումը մրցակցային է: 
> Լավը կլիներ, որ "լավն է" ասեիր մի հատ միտքս հասկանալուց հետո


Չէ, որ ուղեղ լվանալու լինեի, սարքավորումներս հետս կբերեյի, ցավոք, դրանք հետս չեն, փոշին էլ թարսի վերջացել ա: Իսկ հիմա թեմայի շուրջ. Դու դիտարկում ես ընդհանուր տնտեսությունը, խնդիր չկա, բայց արի չմոռանանք, որ "ինքնարժեք" հասկացությունը միկրտոնտեսագիտության հասկացություններից է, ու մակրոմակարդակում ինքնարժեքի մասին համընդհանուր պատկերացում տալ դժվար է, ինչը չէի ասի հիպոթետիկ վարկածների առաջ քաշելու մասին:

Պետությունը շատ ավելի վատ բաներ կարա ժողովրդի գլխին անի, բայց դրա իմաստը որն ա? Պետության լծակների մասին ենք խոսում?? Լավ, ասենք թե արեց, բոլորը գնացին անորակ հաց առնելու, իմ գործարանն էլ փակվեց: Դուրս եկավ, որ պետությունը թեկուզ անուղղակիորեն ազդեց??? Նայի, մանրացնում եմ... ենթադրենք գրիչ եմ արտադրում (հացը դուրդ չեկավ, խնդիր չկա): Ինչ ա պետք արտադրելու համար? Կոպիտ... Տարածք, հաստոց, հումք, բանվոր, էլ հոսանք, ձմեռն էլ` գազ, որ բանվորները չսառեն: Եթե բան բաց թողեցի, ասա...  հիմա, սրանցից որ մեկի վրա պետությունը անմիջական ազդեցոթյուն ունի?? Տարածքի?? չէ: Հաստոց?? ֆաապշե չէ: Հումքի?? Հավանաբար չէ, որովհետև քվոտա դնել-չդնելու հարց չկա: Բանվորի?? սահմանում է աշխատանքային իրավունքը, բայց ես իմ բանվորին նորմալ "նայում" եմ ու հարկերը մուծում եմ, էս դեպքում չի ազդում: Էլ հոսանքն ու գազը?? Սահմանում է գինը, բայց այդ գինը, էլի բոլորի համար նույնն է, սրանք էլ արանքից դուրս եկան: Է ինչ մնաց?? 





> Աշխատավարձի հետ կապված ծախսերի մասին խոսա, էն մնացածը գիտենք: Ոչ մեկ ոչ մի բան չի խառնումԲարձր աշխատավարձդ հանգեցրեց բարձր ինքնարժեքի, դրան ավելացրիր հարկ, գինը նույնն ա?


Է խոսանք, խնդիր չկա, բարձր աշխատավարձը բարձր ինքնարժեքի է հանգեցնում: Ես այլ բան ասել եմ? Բայց ստեղ խոսում ենք ինքնարժեքի մասին, թեման գնի մասին չէ: ՍԱՂ ԿՌԻՎՍ ԷՍ Ա, ստեղ գինը չենք քննարկում:





> Հա, հումքի գինը նույնն է, բայց հումքի գինը կարող է նենց լինի, որ պետությունը կարողանա միայն օգնի քեզ: Միջամտություն եղավ:


Համաձայն չեմ: Ասածդ կաշխատի այն դեպքում, եթե այդ հումքը ներմուծի ինքը պետությունը: Օր, պետությունը ոնց պիտի անի, որ ԼԵԳԱԼ պայմաններում ՄԻԿԱ-ին ստիպի ինձ արտոնյալ գներով շինանյութ վաճառել? Բա էն անտեր պալատը ինչի համար ա (տնտեսական մրցակցություն էր, հակամենաշնորհային էր... անունը չեմ հիշում):  





> Նեղ ես է նայում: Հարկեր, վարկեր: *Հոգնեցի արդեն*  Որ հարկդ ինքնարժեքիդ մեջ չի մտնում, չի նշանակում չի ազդում դրա ձեւավորման վրա: Որ վարկդ ինքնարժեքիդ մեջ չի մտնում, չի նշանակում չի ազդում: Մի ձեռնարկություն ես վերցրել ու նեղ ձեւով ուզում ես համոզել: Ինքն էլ փակ ձեռնարկություն: Տեխնիկայա, բան ա: Ամորտիզացիա այա բանա:


Դե կներես, որ քեզ անհանգստություն եմ պատճառում, ճիշտ եմ ասում` չէի ուզում: Դու ինձ թեկուզ մեկ օրինակով ասա, թե ոնց են հարկն ու վարկը ԹԵԿՈՒԶ ԱՆՈՒՂՂԱԿԻՈՐԵՆ ազդում *ԻՆՔՆԱՐԺԵՔԻ* վրա, կապիտուլյացիայի թղթերը ստորագրեմ:




> Հետո հացից մի քիչ լայնացիր ու այլ ձեռնարկությունների մասին մտածիր


Հացից լայնացանք, անցանք գրիչին.... բայց բան չփոխվեց:  :Lol2:   :Lol2:  




> Մրցակցություն առաջանում, մրցակցություն ու դա ազդում ա ամեն ինչի վրա: Գինը ինքնարժեքի արդյունքն ա, բարեկամս: Պետությունը կարա նենց անի, որ արգելի ավելի էժան գնով *հումքի* մուտքը, դրանով նպաստ գոյությանդ: Հեսա կասես ինքնարժեքի ձեւավորման հետ դա կապ ունի՞…


Բարեկան ջան, շուկայական հարաբերություններում իհարկե գինը ինքնարժեքի արդյունք ա, բայց ախր մենք գինը ու գնագոյացումը չենք քննարկում չէ, ես գնի հաշվով "կռիվ" չեմ արել: Եթե պետությունը արգելու է ավելի ցածր գնով *հումքի* մուտքը, ապա կներես, բայց նա ոչ թե նպաստում է գոյությանս, այլ ընդհակառակը, լավ էլ վայիս ա լինում:




> Հ.Գ. Տառասխալներիս, բացթողումներիս համար կներեք, հոգնում եմ վերընթերցել, թու


+1

----------


## Adriano

> Ոչ թե էժան, այլ *ցածր* ինքնարժեք: Հարցդ, ըստ էության, տնտեսագիտության հիմնական հարցին է հանգում` առավելագույն օգուտ սահմանափակ ռեսուրսներից: Վերջինիս լուծման մեխանիզմները առ այսօր կատարելագործվում են, դրան միանշանակ ու հստակ պատասխան տալ հնարավոր չէ:
> 
> Նախ հասկանանք մի ֆունդամենտալ բան ինչ է ինքնարժեքը, դա հումքի և այլն ծախսերի գումար է ընդհանուր վերցրած, օրինակ հումքի գները լինում են թանկ և էժան ինչ-որ տեսանկյունից և այստեղ ցածր-էժան բառերը այս իմաստով համընկնում են, այստեղ տնտեսագիտական անճշտություն  գոյություն չունի:Այնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ գրվածս այս հառտվածը տանել քիչ ռեսուրսներով առավելագույն հասույթի ապահովման խնդրի տակ քանզի մեզ մոտ ըստ ինձ ինքնարժեքի ձևավորումը չի կատարվում նորմալ: 
> 
> Ինքնարժեքի մեջ հնարավոր չէ "մտնե"լ, քանի որ ինքնարժեքը միավոր ապրանքի արտադրության համար փաստացի կատարված ծախսերի ամբողջություն է: Ինքնարժեքի մեջ "մտնել", նշանակում է ինքդ քո վրա փող աշխատել, ինչը ոչ մի արտադրող չի անի: Քո ասած "հայկական գործոնը" (եթե իհարկե ճիշտ եմ հասկացել, թե ինչը ի նկատի ունես)ինքնարժեքին չի վերաբերում: Դա վերաբերում է ապրանքի շուկայական գնին, որը սահմանվում է շատ բարձր, նույնիսկ մինչև 10 անգամ, քան "խելամիտ շահույթը" թույլ կտա:
> 
> Առաջին հատվածի հետ համաձայն չեմ քանի որ ինքնարժեքի մեջ մտնելը ըստ ինձ նշանակում է սեփական ժողովրդին թալանել, իսկ մտնելը արվում է շատ հանգիստ էժան առած հումքով արտադրված արտադրանքը մեր վրա վաճառում են աստղաբաշխական գնով: խնդիրը անուղղակի գալիս  հանգում է ինքնարժեքին, ինչպես գիտենք շուկայական գնի մաս է կազմում նաև ինքնարժեքը, ինչու որովհետև արտադրողը գին է սահմանում ելնելով կատարված ծախսերից այնուհետև շուկան որոշում է հետագա գինը: Այս տեսանկյունից կարելի է ասել, որ սփյուռքի վրա տասնապատիկ անգամ թանկ վաճառելը, ինքնարժեքի ցածր լինելու պարագայում արդարացված չէ, եթե նույնիսկ շուկայական գինը փոքր-ինչ բարձր լինի:
> 
> 
> ...


այստեղ բավականին տարօրինակ հարց ես տալիս, եթե ես չլինեյի տնտեսագիտական գիտությունների թեկնածու կասեյի որ կարողա սխալվում եմ, սակայն ինքնարժեքի և շուկայական գնի միջև փոխկապվածությունը այնքան մեծ է, որ մեկը պայմանավորում է մյուսը: Եվ այստեղ դնել ու առանձնացնել այդ կատեգորյաները սխալ է, քանզի դա կհանգեցնի ոչ ամբողջական և ճիշտ արդյունքների:

Պատասխանս գրված է վերևում Դավիդուսի մեջբերման մեջ

----------


## davidus

> այստեղ բավականին տարօրինակ հարց ես տալիս, եթե ես չլինեյի տնտեսագիտական գիտությունների թեկնածու կասեյի որ կարողա սխալվում եմ, սակայն ինքնարժեքի և շուկայական գնի միջև փոխկապվածությունը այնքան մեծ է, որ մեկը պայմանավորում է մյուսը: Եվ այստեղ դնել ու առանձնացնել այդ կատեգորյաները սխալ է, քանզի դա կհանգեցնի ոչ ամբողջական և ճիշտ արդյունքների:
> 
> Պատասխանս գրված է վերևում Դավիդուսի մեջբերման մեջ


Չէ, ես չեմ էլ ասել, որ փոխկապակցված չեն: Սակայն դրանք նույնացնել, ըստ նույն` ապագա տնտեսագիտական գիտությունների թեկնածուի, ճիշտ չէ: Դրանց միջև կա այնպիսի մի հսկայական տարբերություն, ինչպիսին են հարկերը, շահույթը... համաձայն եմ, որ դրանց առանձին-առանձին դիտարկումը ամբողջական պատկեր չի կարող ապահովվել, բայց քննարկել միայն "ինքնարժեք" հասկացությունը մեզ ոչ մեկ չի խանգարում:

----------


## Zangezur

davidus ոնց հասկացա Katka-ն խոսում էր պետության ինքնարժեքի վրա ազդելու Անուղղակի ազդեցության մասին, իսկ դու խոսակցությունը տանում էս նրան, որ պետությունը ոչ մի ՈՒղղակի ազդեցություն չունի ինքնարժեքի վրա, որի հետ ոնց հասկացա Katka-ն նույնպես համաձայնա: 
Անուղղակի ազդեցությունն այն է, երբ պետությունը պետությունը որոշում է զբաղվել «տանձի» արտադրությամբ, բայց արի ու տես, որ «տանձի» արտադրությունը բերում է «խնձորի» արտադրության: Նույնպես պետությունը իր սոցիալական քաղաքականության շրջանականերում որոշումա բարձրացնել նվազագույն աշխատավարձի սահմանը կամ իջեցնել ներկրվող բենզինի համար գանձվող հարկերը, հետևաբար մարդկային աշխատուժ պահանջող ընկերության արտադրանքի ինքնարժեքը նվազագույն աշխատավարձի  բարձրացած «մասով» կաճի իսկ տրանսպորտային ընկերության կողմից մատուցած ծառայության ինքնարժեք իջեցված հարկի «չափով» կնվազի:
Բայց էս ամեն ինչը չի նշանակում, որ պետքություննա պատճառը ինքնարժեքի բարձր կամ ցածր լինելուն: Եթե կարողանայինք նման հարցի լուծումը ֆոռումի էջերում տալ ապա շատ հայտնի մարդիկ կլինեինք…

----------

Katka (05.09.2010)

----------


## Hda

> այստեղ բավականին տարօրինակ հարց ես տալիս, եթե ես չլինեյի տնտեսագիտական գիտությունների թեկնածու կասեյի որ կարողա սխալվում եմ, սակայն ինքնարժեքի և շուկայական գնի միջև փոխկապվածությունը այնքան մեծ է, որ մեկը պայմանավորում է մյուսը: Եվ այստեղ դնել ու առանձնացնել այդ կատեգորյաները սխալ է, քանզի դա կհանգեցնի ոչ ամբողջական և ճիշտ արդյունքների:
> 
> Պատասխանս գրված է վերևում Դավիդուսի մեջբերման մեջ


տնտեսագիտական գիտությունների թեկնածու չեմ,կխնդրեմ մի հարց պարզաբանեք
-


> -սակայն ինքնարժեքի և շուկայական գնի միջև փոխկապվածությունը այնքան մեծ է,


չեմ ընկալում ինքնարժեքի կախվածությունը գնից:Իմ հասկածացով ինքնարժեքը գինը կորոշի,իսկ հակառակը ինչպե՞ս է ստացվում...Իրար կպած խանութներում,նույն ապրանքը տարբեր գին ունի:Այսինքն տարբեր ինքնարժե՞ք

----------


## Adriano

> տնտեսագիտական գիտությունների թեկնածու չեմ,կխնդրեմ մի հարց պարզաբանեք
> -
> չեմ ընկալում ինքնարժեքի կախվածությունը գնից:Իմ հասկածացով ինքնարժեքը գինը կորոշի,իսկ հակառակը ինչպե՞ս է ստացվում...Իրար կպած խանութներում,նույն ապրանքը տարբեր գին ունի:Այսինքն տարբեր ինքնարժե՞ք


Բացատրեմ, ինչպես գիտենք ինքնարժեքը իրենից ներկայացնում է նյութական և ոչ նյութական արտադրության ժամանակ օգտագործված ռեսուրսների`աշխատուժ, հումք և այլնի հանրագումար: համաձայնենք, որ այդ բոլոր ռեսուրսների գինը ձևավորվում է շուկայում, հետևապես արտարդություն իրականացնող կազմակերպությունը ծախս կատարելով այդ հումքը ձեռք բերելու վրա վճարում է վերջինիս համար շուկայական գնով: Հետևապես այդ գինը շուկայական ուզած չուզած ընկնում է ինքնարժեքի մեջ: Տես օրինակ աշխատավարձը, որը տրվում աշխատուժին ձևավորվում է շուկայում, աշխատանքի առաջարկի և պահանջարկի փոխհարաբերության ժամանակ, երբ արտադրողը աշխատուժ է վարձում նա ևս վճարում է աշխատանքի համար ընդունված շուկայական գինը կատարեց ծախս, ուրեմն այս տեսանկյունից ինքնարժեքի մեջ մտավ նաև շուկայական գինը: Վերջին հարցը բավականին բարդ է, դրա պատճառները կարող են լինել բազմաթիվ, ինքնարժեքի տատանում,ների պատճառով գնային տատանումները բացառված չեն:Սակայն սա միակ պատճառը չէ:

----------


## Hda

> Բացատրեմ, ինչպես գիտենք ինքնարժեքը իրենից ներկայացնում է նյութական և ոչ նյութական արտադրության ժամանակ օգտագործված ռեսուրսների`աշխատուժ, հումք և այլնի հանրագումար: համաձայնենք, որ այդ բոլոր ռեսուրսների գինը ձևավորվում է շուկայում, հետևապես արտարդություն իրականացնող կազմակերպությունը ծախս կատարելով այդ հումքը ձեռք բերելու վրա վճարում է վերջինիս համար շուկայական գնով: Հետևապես այդ գինը շուկայական ուզած չուզած ընկնում է ինքնարժեքի մեջ: Տես օրինակ աշխատավարձը, որը տրվում աշխատուժին ձևավորվում է շուկայում, աշխատանքի առաջարկի և պահանջարկի փոխհարաբերության ժամանակ, երբ արտադրողը աշխատուժ է վարձում նա ևս վճարում է աշխատանքի համար ընդունված շուկայական գինը կատարեց ծախս, ուրեմն այս տեսանկյունից ինքնարժեքի մեջ մտավ նաև շուկայական գինը: Վերջին հարցը բավականին բարդ է, դրա պատճառները կարող են լինել բազմաթիվ, ինքնարժեքի տատանում,ների պատճառով գնային տատանումները բացառված չեն:Սակայն սա միակ պատճառը չէ:


ես իմ հարցի,հատկապես վերջինի պատասխանը չստացա:Ընդհանուր դրույթներ են նկարագրված,որոնք չեմ էլ ժխտում,բայց...
խոսում ենք նույն ապրանքի ինքնարժեքի ու գնի մասին:Իմ ասածն ա,որ գինը ինքնարժեքի վրա չի ազդի:Գին փոխելով ինքնարժեք չի փոխվի,իսկ հակառակը լրիվ հնարավոր է:

----------


## Adriano

> ես իմ հարցի,հատկապես վերջինի պատասխանը չստացա:Ընդհանուր դրույթներ են նկարագրված,որոնք չեմ էլ ժխտում,բայց...
> խոսում ենք նույն ապրանքի ինքնարժեքի ու գնի մասին:Իմ ասածն ա,որ գինը ինքնարժեքի վրա չի ազդի:Գին փոխելով ինքնարժեք չի փոխվի,իսկ հակառակը լրիվ հնարավոր է:


Բայց չէ որ ինքնարժեքը կախված է այլ ապրանքների գնից: Ինչպես ինքնարժքենէ ազդում գնի վրա , այնպես էլ հակառակը:

----------


## Hda

> Բայց չէ որ ինքնարժեքը կախված է այլ ապրանքների գնից: Ինչպես ինքնարժքենէ ազդում գնի վրա , այնպես էլ հակառակը:


 ....



> ..
> խոսում ենք *նույն* ապրանքի ինքնարժեքի ու գնի մասին:


*մատիտի* գինը փոխելով *մատիտի* ինքնարժեքը չես փոխի:Սրա հակառակը բացատրիր ինձ..

----------


## Adriano

> ....


Ձեր այն հարցին թե նույն ապրանքը տարբեր խանութներում տարբեր գին ունի, արդյոք ինքնարժեքն է տարբեր, պատասխանում եմ հետևյալ ձևով, եթե ընդունենք, որ նույն ապրանքի արտադրությամբ զբաղվում են ասենք 120 հոգի, ապա ինքնարժեքը կարող է տարբերվել տարբեր արտադրողների մոտ, մեկը հումքը բերել է էժան գնով, մյուսը բարձր հիմա ինչպես կարող է օրինակ արտադրողը գինը դնել ինքնարժեքից ցածր, չնայած, որ շուկան պահանջում է այլ գին: Հետևաբար նույն ապրանքի գնի տարբերությունը տարբեր խանութներում կարող է կապված լինել տարբեր ինքնարժեքների հետ, սակայն սա միակ պատճառը չէ:

----------


## Hda

> Ձեր այն հարցին թե նույն ապրանքը տարբեր խանութներում տարբեր գին ունի, արդյոք ինքնարժեքն է տարբեր, պատասխանում եմ հետևյալ ձևով, եթե ընդունենք, որ նույն ապրանքի արտադրությամբ զբաղվում են ասենք 120 հոգի, ապա ինքնարժեքը կարող է տարբերվել տարբեր արտադրողների մոտ, մեկը հումքը բերել է էժան գնով, մյուսը բարձր հիմա ինչպես կարող է օրինակ արտադրողը գինը դնել ինքնարժեքից ցածր, չնայած, որ շուկան պահանջում է այլ գին: Հետևաբար նույն ապրանքի գնի տարբերությունը տարբեր խանութներում կարող է կապված լինել տարբեր ինքնարժեքների հետ, սակայն սա միակ պատճառը չէ:


երբ ասում եմ *նույն* ապրանքը,դա նշանակում է,որ արտադրողն էլ* նույն է*:Հակառակ դեպքում *նույնը* չէր լինի:100% նույնի մասին է խոսքը ստիպված եմ օրինակ բերել-ասենք Գրանդ Քենդիի MT սիգարետը,կարող եմ իրար կպած խանութ ցույց տալ որ տարբեր գնով են վաճառվում:Նույն ձևով էլ Ամերիկայում  ու Եվրոպայում արտադրված Marlboro ները չեն կարող նունյը համարվել տվյալ հարցադրմանս մեջ--


> մատիտի գինը փոխելով մատիտի ինքնարժեքը չես փոխի:Սրա հակառակը բացատրիր ինձ..

----------


## Katka

> Չէ, որ ուղեղ լվանալու լինեի, սարքավորումներս հետս կբերեյի, ցավոք, դրանք հետս չեն, փոշին էլ թարսի վերջացել ա: Իսկ հիմա թեմայի շուրջ. Դու դիտարկում ես ընդհանուր տնտեսությունը, խնդիր չկա, բայց արի չմոռանանք, որ "ինքնարժեք" հասկացությունը միկրտոնտեսագիտության հասկացություններից է, ու մակրոմակարդակում ինքնարժեքի մասին համընդհանուր պատկերացում տալ դժվար է, ինչը չէի ասի հիպոթետիկ վարկածների առաջ քաշելու մասին:
> 
> Պետությունը շատ ավելի վատ բաներ կարա ժողովրդի գլխին անի, բայց դրա իմաստը որն ա? Պետության լծակների մասին ենք խոսում?? Լավ, ասենք թե արեց, բոլորը գնացին անորակ հաց առնելու, իմ գործարանն էլ փակվեց: Դուրս եկավ, որ պետությունը թեկուզ անուղղակիորեն ազդեց??? Նայի, մանրացնում եմ... ենթադրենք գրիչ եմ արտադրում (հացը դուրդ չեկավ, խնդիր չկա): Ինչ ա պետք արտադրելու համար? Կոպիտ... Տարածք, հաստոց, հումք, բանվոր, էլ հոսանք, ձմեռն էլ` գազ, որ բանվորները չսառեն: Եթե բան բաց թողեցի, ասա...  հիմա, սրանցից որ մեկի վրա պետությունը *անմիջական* ազդեցոթյուն ունի?? Տարածքի?? չէ: Հաստոց?? ֆաապշե չէ: Հումքի?? Հավանաբար չէ, որովհետև քվոտա դնել-չդնելու հարց չկա: Բանվորի?? սահմանում է աշխատանքային իրավունքը, բայց ես իմ բանվորին նորմալ "նայում" եմ ու հարկերը մուծում եմ, էս դեպքում չի ազդում: Էլ հոսանքն ու գազը?? Սահմանում է գինը, բայց այդ գինը, էլի բոլորի համար նույնն է, սրանք էլ արանքից դուրս եկան: Է ինչ մնաց??


Լավ:  :Smile:  Աչքիս կռիվ անելը լավ բան չի :Smile: 
davidus ջան, ես *անմիջական* ազդեցության մասին չեմ էլ խոսել, եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում: Ախր ինձ թվում ա, որ դու ավելի շատ կենտրոնացար գրելու ոճիս վրա, քան ասածիս: Ես նշել եմ, որ պետությունը քեզ չի գալիս ուղղակիորեն ասում` իջեցրու այս կամ այն ծախսդ, կամ սենց արտադրի, նենց արա կամ վարիր էս մարքեթինգային քաղաքականությունը: Ես խոսում եմ նրա մասին, որ ինչքան անուղղակի մեթոդներով կարա պետությունը նպաստի կամ հակառակը` ազդի ինքնարժեքիդ  ճիշտ ձեւավորման վրա: Ոչ մի ձեռնարկություն փակ համակարգում չի: Շուկան ինքնին ինքնակարգավորվող ա, բայց կան _կլյուչեվոյ_ բաներ, որ պետությունն ա միայն կարողանում կարգավորել: Նշեցիր հաստոց ես ուզում ձեռք բերել: Արի չնայենք հա քո գրպանի փողին: Դու սկսնակ ձեռնարկատեր ես ու ուզում ես գործդ սկսել ներդրում կամ վարկ վերցնելով: Հիմա, նայիր, էստեղ չէ՞ որ պետությունն ա թելադրում վարկային տոկոսադրույքը կամ ասենք ներդրում ներգրավելու համար ամենաքիչը պետք է գրավիչ ու ամենակարեւորը՝ վստահելի երկիր ունենաս, ու պետությունը էստեղ շաաատ կարեւոր է: Հիմա կասես , թե մենք ինքնարժեքից էինք խոսում:  :Smile:  Դու պետք է հնարավորություն ունենաս ինքնարժեքդ իջեցնելու, չէ՞: Ասենք հաստոցը, եթե լիզինգով ձեռք բերես կամ ասենք ունենաս նորմալ վարկ ձեռք բերելու հնարավորություն, որը կօգնի ասենք հնացած հաստոցդ փոխելու նորով, ինչն էլ կնպաստի ինքնարժեքիդ հնարավորինս իջեցմանը: Այ էս բաների մասին էի ես մտածում, թե չէ նենց ես ասում եմ, պետությունը ինքը չի կարող ուղղակիորեն միջամտել ձեռնարկության գործերին/այլ հավասար պայմաններում, եթե դա պետական մասնաբաժին չունի…/ Կամ վերցնենք արժեթղթեր թողարկելու հնարավորությունդ: Սրանք սաղ մակրոմակարդակի հարցեր են, որոնք միկրոյի համար օդի պես են: Նույնը նաեւ արագացված ամորտիզացիան: Դու` որպես ձեռնարկատեր, անում ես էն, ինչ շուկան է թելադրում, բայց շուկայի պայմանների կարգավորման հարցում պետությունը մեծ դերակատարում ունի: :Smile: 




> Դե կներես, որ քեզ անհանգստություն եմ պատճառում, ճիշտ եմ ասում` չէի ուզում: Դու ինձ թեկուզ մեկ օրինակով ասա, թե ոնց են հարկն ու վարկը ԹԵԿՈՒԶ ԱՆՈՒՂՂԱԿԻՈՐԵՆ ազդում *ԻՆՔՆԱՐԺԵՔԻ* վրա, կապիտուլյացիայի թղթերը ստորագրեմ:


Անհանգստություն չես պատճառում:  :Wink:   Վարկի բարձր տոկոսադրույքը քեզ հնարավորություն չի տալիս գումար ձեռք բերել արտադրությունդ կատարելագործելու համար, մաշած տեխնիկադ բարելավելու, հետեւաբար ինքնարժեքդ կրճատելու, սենց մի բան, օրինակ:  :Smile:  Կամ, օրինակ, արագացված ամորտիզացիայի կիրառումը: Կամ ասենք ներկրվող հումքիդ վրա բարձր մաքս են սահմանում ու դա ազդում է քո ինքնարժեքի վրա: Հա, դու նշում ես, որ սահմանված գազը ու մնացած ներկրվող հումքի գինը, որի վրա պետությունը ազդում է, բոլորի համար նույնն է: Համամիտ եմ: Բա դու մտածում ես, որ դրանք նաեւ ազդում են քո աշխատողի գրպանի վրա: Վերցնենք կոմունալ վճարները թանկացան երկրումդ տարվող իդիոտ քաղաքականության պատճառով, դու հո պիտի իրական աշխատավարձը բարձրացնես, չանես էլ, կպահանջեն կամ էլ ստիպված կրճատումներ կանես: Ազդեց ներկրվող հումքի գինը ինքնարժեքիդ վրա: Սենց մի բան էի ուզում ասել էլի, ուֆ... :Tongue: Կռիվ անելս խանգարեց :LOL: 




> Հացից լայնացանք, անցանք գրիչին.... բայց բան չփոխվեց:


Հաստա՞տ: Ուրեմն ավելի վատ մեզ համար:  :Think:  :LOL: 




> Բարեկան ջան, շուկայական հարաբերություններում իհարկե գինը ինքնարժեքի արդյունք ա, բայց ախր մենք գինը ու գնագոյացումը չենք քննարկում չէ, ես գնի հաշվով "կռիվ" չեմ արել: Եթե պետությունը արգելու է ավելի ցածր գնով *հումքի* մուտքը, ապա կներես, բայց նա ոչ թե նպաստում է գոյությանս, այլ ընդհակառակը, *լավ էլ վայիս ա լինում*:


Իսկ եթե հակառա՞կը: Ինքդ քեզ համոզեցիր,  որ պետությունը կարա լավ էլ *վայիդ* վրա ազդի: Նշեցի դրականը` համաձայնեցիր, որ լավ էլ _վայիդ է լինում_, նշում եմ բացասականը ` ասում ես, որ չի ազդում վայիդ վրա: :Think:  Պարադոքս ա :Blush:

----------


## davidus

> Բայց չէ որ *ինքնարժեքը կախված է այլ ապրանքների գնից:* Ինչպես ինքնարժքենէ ազդում գնի վրա , այնպես էլ հակառակը:


Բացարձակ անընդունելի բան ես ասում....

----------

Hda (05.09.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> Բացարձակ անընդունելի բան ես ասում....


 
իսկ հետաքրքիր է իմանալ ինչն է անընդունելի?

----------


## davidus

> Լավ:  Աչքիս կռիվ անելը լավ բան չի
> davidus ջան, ես *անմիջական* ազդեցության մասին չեմ էլ խոսել, եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում: Ախր ինձ թվում ա, որ դու ավելի շատ կենտրոնացար գրելու ոճիս վրա, քան ասածիս: Ես նշել եմ, որ պետությունը քեզ չի գալիս ուղղակիորեն ասում` իջեցրու այս կամ այն ծախսդ, կամ սենց արտադրի, նենց արա կամ վարիր էս մարքեթինգային քաղաքականությունը: Ես խոսում եմ նրա մասին, որ ինչքան անուղղակի մեթոդներով կարա պետությունը նպաստի կամ հակառակը` ազդի ինքնարժեքիդ  ճիշտ ձեւավորման վրա: Ոչ մի ձեռնարկություն փակ համակարգում չի: Շուկան ինքնին ինքնակարգավորվող ա, բայց կան _կլյուչեվոյ_ բաներ, որ պետությունն ա միայն կարողանում կարգավորել: Նշեցիր հաստոց ես ուզում ձեռք բերել: Արի չնայենք հա քո գրպանի փողին: Դու սկսնակ ձեռնարկատեր ես ու ուզում ես գործդ սկսել ներդրում կամ վարկ վերցնելով: Հիմա, նայիր, էստեղ չէ՞ որ պետությունն ա թելադրում վարկային տոկոսադրույքը կամ ասենք ներդրում ներգրավելու համար ամենաքիչը պետք է գրավիչ ու ամենակարեւորը՝ վստահելի երկիր ունենաս, ու պետությունը էստեղ շաաատ կարեւոր է: Հիմա կասես , թե մենք ինքնարժեքից էինք խոսում:  Դու պետք է հնարավորություն ունենաս ինքնարժեքդ իջեցնելու, չէ՞: Ասենք հաստոցը, եթե լիզինգով ձեռք բերես կամ ասենք ունենաս նորմալ վարկ ձեռք բերելու հնարավորություն, որը կօգնի ասենք հնացած հաստոցդ փոխելու նորով, ինչն էլ կնպաստի ինքնարժեքիդ հնարավորինս իջեցմանը: Այ էս բաների մասին էի ես մտածում, թե չէ նենց ես ասում եմ, պետությունը ինքը չի կարող ուղղակիորեն միջամտել ձեռնարկության գործերին/այլ հավասար պայմաններում, եթե դա պետական մասնաբաժին չունի…/ Կամ վերցնենք արժեթղթեր թողարկելու հնարավորությունդ: Սրանք սաղ մակրոմակարդակի հարցեր են, որոնք միկրոյի համար օդի պես են: Նույնը նաեւ արագացված ամորտիզացիան: Դու` որպես ձեռնարկատեր, անում ես էն, ինչ շուկան է թելադրում, բայց շուկայի պայմանների կարգավորման հարցում պետությունը մեծ դերակատարում ունի:


Katka ջան, ես էլ չեմ ասում, որ կազմակերպությունը փակ համակարգում է, ու որ "դրսում" ամեն ինչ իդեալական ա: Չեմ էլ ժխտել պետության դերը, սակայն են մտքին, որ ամեն ինչ պետության ձեռքերում ա, այ դրա հետ համամիտ չէի… Նշածդ դեպքը ընդունելի եմ համարում, բայց տես ինչքան անուղղակի ա… տոկոսադրույք - վարկ - հաստոց - ցածր ինքնարժեք: Երրորդական ա դառնում, եթե իհարկե արանքում բան չեմ մոռացել: Դրա համար եմ ասում, որ ինքնարժեքի *ձևավորմանը* չի մասնակցում, սակայն անուղղակի, երրորդական ազդեցություն, համաձայն քո ասած տաչբերակի, հնարավոր համարում եմ (չնայած էլի ահագին հարցականներ կան նշածդ մոդելում): Ամորտիզացիայի հաշվով էլ պիտի ասեմ, որ մի քանի տեղ կարդացել եմ, որ հիմնական միջոցների ամորտիզացիան թողարկվող ինքնարժեքի մեջ չեն մտցնում, այլ շուկայական գնի… կոնկրետ էդ հաշվով, դժվարանում եմ պատասխանել՝ ճիշտ է արդյոք ամորտիզացիան ինքնարժեքի մեջ ներառել թե ոչ…




> Անհանգստություն չես պատճառում:   Վարկի բարձր տոկոսադրույքը քեզ հնարավորություն չի տալիս գումար ձեռք բերել արտադրությունդ կատարելագործելու համար, մաշած տեխնիկադ բարելավելու, հետեւաբար ինքնարժեքդ կրճատելու, սենց մի բան, օրինակ:  Կամ, օրինակ, արագացված ամորտիզացիայի կիրառումը: Կամ ասենք ներկրվող հումքիդ վրա բարձր մաքս են սահմանում ու դա ազդում է քո ինքնարժեքի վրա: Հա, դու նշում ես, որ սահմանված գազը ու մնացած ներկրվող հումքի գինը, որի վրա պետությունը ազդում է, բոլորի համար նույնն է: Համամիտ եմ: Բա դու մտածում ես, որ դրանք նաեւ ազդում են քո աշխատողի գրպանի վրա: Վերցնենք կոմունալ վճարները թանկացան երկրումդ տարվող իդիոտ քաղաքականության պատճառով, դու հո պիտի իրական աշխատավարձը բարձրացնես, չանես էլ, կպահանջեն կամ էլ ստիպված կրճատումներ կանես: Ազդեց ներկրվող հումքի գինը ինքնարժեքիդ վրա: Սենց մի բան էի ուզում ասել էլի, ուֆ... Կռիվ անելս խանգարեց


Լավ ինչ-որ տեղ ընդունեցի, բայց պիտի հանաձայնվենք, որ շատ անուղղակի ա, ու կարճաժամկետում դրանց ազդեցությունը չնչին է, եթե ոչ զրոյական, դրա համար չեմ ընդունում, որ կարող է լուրջ ազդեցություն ունենալ: 





> Իսկ եթե հակառա՞կը: Ինքդ քեզ համոզեցիր,  որ պետությունը կարա լավ էլ *վայիդ* վրա ազդի: Նշեցի դրականը` համաձայնեցիր, որ լավ էլ _վայիդ է լինում_, նշում եմ բացասականը ` ասում ես, որ չի ազդում վայիդ վրա: Պարադոքս ա


Չէ, չհասկացար երևի ասածներս… Դու ասում ես, որ եթե ներս չի թողում ցածր գնով հումք, ապա նպաստում է գոյությանս: Ես ասում եմ, որ չէ, ցանկացած դեպքում բարձր գնով հումքի ներմուծումը, եթե էդ հումքից քո երկրի ներսում չկա, չի կարող դրական համարվել: Սա եմ համարել "վայիս" լինել, ընդհանուր առումով: Պարադոքս չկա…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:46 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  20:44 ----------




> իսկ հետաքրքիր է իմանալ ինչն է անընդունելի?


ես արտադրում եմ 50 դրամ ինքնարժեքով պրյանիկ… Ինչ կապ ունի Սերոժի ցեխի արտադրած պրյանիկի ԳԻՆԸ իմ արտադրած պրյանիկի ԻՆՔՆԱՐԺԵՔԻ հետ:

----------


## Adriano

> ես արտադրում եմ 50 դրամ ինքնարժեքով պրյանիկ… Ինչ կապ ունի Սերոժի ցեխի արտադրած պրյանիկի ԳԻՆԸ իմ արտադրած պրյանիկի ԻՆՔՆԱՐԺԵՔԻ հետ:


Ես ուղղակի զարմացած եմ, որ դու մտածել ես թե ես նման անհեթեթ բան ի նկատի ունեմ, երբ ասվում է ապրանք ինկատի է ունեցվում այն ապրանքների գինը որոնք մտնում են օրինակ պրյանիկի ինքնարժեքի ձևավորման մեջ: Եվ հետո  կապը այն է, որ բացի շուկայական մեխանիզմից տարբեր արտադրողներ այդ պրյանիկի վրա կատարում են տարբեր չափի ծախսեր, հենց գնային տատանումը նույն պրյանիկի, սակայն տարբեր արտադրողների կողմից արտադրված կարող է կապված լինել ինքնարժեքի տատանմամբ: Ես կխնդրեմ ուշադիր լինել կարող է բառի վրա, քանզի չնայած շուկայական գնի մեջ մտնում է ինքնարժեքի մասը, նրա վրա ազդում են բազմաթիվ գործոններ: Եվ կխնդրեմ տնտեսագիտության տեսությունը չքարացնել, արդեն անցել են պլանային տնտեսության ժամանակները, ապրում ենք մի աշխարհում ուր տնտեսական օրենքները և ինչու չէ հենց ինքնարժեքի ձևավորումը կախված է միլիոնավոր գործոններից, որոնցից մենք փորձում ենք առանձնացնել կարևորները:

----------


## Hda

իմ հարցադրդմանն էլ կանդրադառնա՞ք    #24

----------


## Adriano

մատիտի գինը փոխելով մատիտի ինքնարժեքը չես փոխի:Սրա հակառակը բացատրիր ինձ..սա քո հարցն է: Նախ հասկանանք ինչ ասել է հակառակը բացատրել: ինչպես կարող է մատիտի ինքնարժեքը փոխվել, երբ փոխվում է մատիտի շուկայական գինը:Ենթադրենք մատիտը արժե 50 դրամ և այժմ դարձել է 800 դրամ, տեղի է ունեցել ակնհայտ գնի աճ 750 դրամով, տեսանք որ շուկայակն գինը փոխվեց: Ինչպես կփոխվի ինքնարժեքը? Հարցը բավակնին հետաքրքիր է , քանզի անմիջապես ակնհայտ չէ: Այն պատասխանելու համար կարելի է առաջարկել դեպքերի հետևյալ տարբերակները.
ա. ինքնարժեքը կմնա նույնը
բ.ինքնարժեքը կփոխվի:
Շատ կարևոր է հասկանալ պատճառահետևանքային կապը, այսիքն ինչու բարձրացավ մատիտի գինը.
1. ինքնարժեքի փոփոխության պատճառով
2. շուկայական դաշտի փոփոխություն, այստեղ մտնում են այն ամենը ինչը չի ազդում ինքնարժեքի վրա:
Հիմա եթե գերակշռող են  2. խմբի գործոնները, ապա կարելի է ասել ,որ այստեղ գործել է ա տարբերակը ինքնարժեքը չի փոխվել: Եթե 1.գործոնն է, այսիքն մատիտը պատրաստելու համար օգտագործվող ապրանքների և ծառայությունների շուկայական գնի փոփոխություն է տեղի ունեցել, ապա արտադրողն ստիպված կփոխի, այնուհետև գործի մեջ կմտնեն շուկայական գնի մեխանիզմները: Արդյունքում մեր օրինակի դեպքում մատիտի գնի բարձրացումը հանգեցրեց ինքնարժեքի փոփոխության: թվում է թե նորից ինքնարժեքից անցում կատարվեց շուկայականի, սակայն շուկայական գնի աճը իր հերթին ենթադրեց ինքնարժեքի փոփոխություն: փաստացի տեսնում ենք գինը բարձրացավ ինքնարժեքը բարձրացավ:
Պետք է ավելացնել, որ մատիտի շուկայական գնի փոփոխությունը նաև ազդանշան է ինքնարժեքի ձևավորման համար, քանզի այն նշան է տալիս արտադրողներին  որոնել ինքնարժեքի նվազեցման էլ ավելի արդյունավետ եղանակներ, արտդրողի տեսանկյունից օգտվելու համար շուկայում ստեղծված շահութաբեր պայմաններից:

----------


## davidus

> Ես ուղղակի զարմացած եմ, որ դու մտածել ես թե ես նման անհեթեթ բան ի նկատի ունեմ, երբ ասվում է ապրանք ինկատի է ունեցվում այն ապրանքների գինը որոնք մտնում են օրինակ պրյանիկի ինքնարժեքի ձևավորման մեջ:


Պետք չի զարմանալ, ուղղակի ասելիքդ պիտի հստակ գրես: Դու գրել ես՝



> Բայց չէ որ ինքնարժեքը կախված է *այլ* ապրանքների գնից: Ինչպես ինքնարժքենէ ազդում գնի վրա , այնպես էլ հակառակը:


Նախ, դու ասել ես ԱՅԼ ապրանք, երկրորդ, պրյանիկի ինքնարժեքի մեջ մտնող "ապրանքին" ՀՈՒՄՔ են ասում: Որպեսզի նման թյուրըմբռնումներից խուսափենք, իրերը տերմինները պիտի իրենց անունով կոչենք: Ես երբեք չէի պատկերացնի, որ դու ԱՅԼ ԱՊՐԱՆՔ ասելով ի նկատի կունենաս ՀՈՒՄՔԸ: Համաձայնվի, ես երկուսը իմաստային առումով բավականին հեռու են, որպեսզի թույլ տա գլխի ընկնել, թե ինչ էիր ուզում ասել:




> Եվ հետո  կապը այն է, որ բացի շուկայական մեխանիզմից տարբեր արտադրողներ *այդ պրյանիկի վրա կատարում են տարբեր չափի ծախսեր, հենց գնային տատանումը նույն պրյանիկի, սակայն տարբեր արտադրողների կողմից արտադրված կարող է կապված լինել ինքնարժեքի տատանմամբ:* Ես կխնդրեմ ուշադիր լինել կարող է բառի վրա, քանզի չնայած շուկայական գնի մեջ մտնում է ինքնարժեքի մասը, նրա վրա ազդում են բազմաթիվ գործոններ:


Ճիշտ եմ ասում, չհասկացա ինչ ես ուզում ասես... ընդգծածս մասը հատկապես:




> Եվ կխնդրեմ տնտեսագիտության տեսությունը չքարացնել, արդեն անցել են պլանային տնտեսության ժամանակները, *ապրում ենք մի աշխարհում ուր տնտեսական օրենքները և ինչու չէ հենց ինքնարժեքի ձևավորումը կախված է միլիոնավոր գործոններից, որոնցից մենք փորձում ենք առանձնացնել կարևորները:*


Պլանային տնտեսությունը ի՞նչ կապ ունի:

----------


## ministr

Ժողովուրդ ջան, կոնկրետ մեր դեպքում նախ առաջին հերթին պետքա հայերը հասկանան, որ 5% շահույթը լուրջ թիվա, ու թարգեն "մեկին-մեկ" մտնելու գաղափարախոսությունը: Թե չէ ֆիքսվել են հայկական շուկայի վրա, որորվհետև կրակած գին արտաքին աշխարհում չեն ընդունի:
Մյուսը պետք են որակյալ կադրեր ու արտադրության հնարավորինս ավտոմատացում: Երկրորդը, ոնց որ իրականություն ա դառնում, բայց այ կադրերը չկան... հազար ու մի իրավաբան սարքող ինստիուտ կա, բայց միջին դասի մասնագետներ սարքող չկա: Դրա համար էլ ինչ միս ուզում են օգտագործեն նույն անհամ անհոտ երշիկնա դուրս գալիս:
Մյուս հարցը տրանսպորտնա, հա իրոք ճանապարհներից խեղճ ենք, բայց հետաքրքիրա էդ ճանապարհը միայն մի ուղղությամբա աշխատում? Դրսից բերվող ապրանքը եթե տեղականից էժան չի ապա շատ թանկ էլ չի: Փաստորեն տրանսպորտային ծախսերը տենց այլանդակ բարձր չեն, ոնց որ ճառում են:

Դե իսկ պետությունն էլ պետքա տեղական արտադրությունը խրախուսի թեկուզ պրոտեկցիոնիզմով, ոչ թե եթե մեքենաների տեղական արտադրություն չունի դնի ու մորթահան անի մեքենա ներմուծողին:

----------


## davidus

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, կոնկրետ մեր դեպքում նախ առաջին հերթին պետքա հայերը հասկանան, որ 5% շահույթը լուրջ թիվա, ու թարգեն "մեկին-մեկ" մտնելու գաղափարախոսությունը: Թե չէ ֆիքսվել են հայկական շուկայի վրա, որորվհետև կրակած գին արտաքին աշխարհում չեն ընդունի:
> Մյուսը պետք են որակյալ կադրեր ու արտադրության հնարավորինս ավտոմատացում: Երկրորդը, ոնց որ իրականություն ա դառնում, բայց այ կադրերը չկան... հազար ու մի իրավաբան սարքող ինստիուտ կա, բայց միջին դասի մասնագետներ սարքող չկա: Դրա համար էլ ինչ միս ուզում են օգտագործեն նույն անհամ անհոտ երշիկնա դուրս գալիս:
> Մյուս հարցը տրանսպորտնա, հա իրոք ճանապարհներից խեղճ ենք, բայց հետաքրքիրա էդ ճանապարհը միայն մի ուղղությամբա աշխատում? Դրսից բերվող ապրանքը եթե տեղականից էժան չի ապա շատ թանկ էլ չի: Փաստորեն տրանսպորտային ծախսերը տենց այլանդակ բարձր չեն, ոնց որ ճառում են:
> 
> Դե իսկ պետությունն էլ պետքա տեղական արտադրությունը խրախուսի թեկուզ պրոտեկցիոնիզմով, ոչ թե եթե մեքենաների տեղական արտադրություն չունի դնի ու մորթահան անի մեքենա ներմուծողին:


Դավ ջան, համամիտ եմ, բայց թեմայի հեղինակը թեման բացել ա Ինքնարժեքի մասին, բայց ոնց գնում ենք, մեկա սկսում ենք գինը քննարկել… 

Ավելի լավ չի թեմայի անունը փոխենք "Գնագոյացում" ու ավելի լայն քննարկենք  :Think:   Խոսքս ուղղվում ա թեմայի հեղինակւն ու մոդերներին

----------


## Hda

> մատիտի գինը փոխելով մատիտի ինքնարժեքը չես փոխի:Սրա հակառակը բացատրիր ինձ..սա քո հարցն է: Նախ հասկանանք ինչ ասել է հակառակը բացատրել: ինչպես կարող է մատիտի ինքնարժեքը փոխվել, երբ փոխվում է մատիտի շուկայական գինը:Ենթադրենք մատիտը արժե 50 դրամ և այժմ դարձել է 800 դրամ, տեղի է ունեցել ակնհայտ գնի աճ 750 դրամով, տեսանք որ շուկայակն գինը փոխվեց: Ինչպես կփոխվի ինքնարժեքը? Հարցը բավակնին հետաքրքիր է , քանզի անմիջապես ակնհայտ չէ: Այն պատասխանելու համար կարելի է առաջարկել դեպքերի հետևյալ տարբերակները.
> ա. ինքնարժեքը կմնա նույնը
> բ.ինքնարժեքը կփոխվի:
> Շատ կարևոր է հասկանալ պատճառահետևանքային կապը, այսիքն ինչու բարձրացավ մատիտի գինը.
> 1. ինքնարժեքի փոփոխության պատճառով
> 2. շուկայական դաշտի փոփոխություն, այստեղ մտնում են այն ամենը ինչը չի ազդում ինքնարժեքի վրա:
> Հիմա եթե գերակշռող են  2. խմբի գործոնները, ապա կարելի է ասել ,որ այստեղ գործել է ա տարբերակը ինքնարժեքը չի փոխվել: Եթե 1.գործոնն է, այսիքն մատիտը պատրաստելու համար օգտագործվող ապրանքների և ծառայությունների շուկայական գնի փոփոխություն է տեղի ունեցել, ապա արտադրողն ստիպված կփոխի, այնուհետև գործի մեջ կմտնեն շուկայական գնի մեխանիզմները: Արդյունքում մեր օրինակի դեպքում մատիտի գնի բարձրացումը հանգեցրեց ինքնարժեքի փոփոխության: թվում է թե նորից ինքնարժեքից անցում կատարվեց շուկայականի, սակայն շուկայական գնի աճը իր հերթին ենթադրեց ինքնարժեքի փոփոխություն: փաստացի տեսնում ենք գինը բարձրացավ ինքնարժեքը բարձրացավ:
> Պետք է ավելացնել, որ մատիտի շուկայական գնի փոփոխությունը նաև ազդանշան է ինքնարժեքի ձևավորման համար, քանզի այն նշան է տալիս արտադրողներին  որոնել ինքնարժեքի նվազեցման էլ ավելի արդյունավետ եղանակներ, արտդրողի տեսանկյունից օգտվելու համար շուկայում ստեղծված շահութաբեր պայմաններից:


Adriano ջան,էս դու իմ գրածները չես կարդում,որովհետև գիտության թեկնածու չե՞մ
մի թե չկռահեցի՞ր որ մատիտի հարցադրման առիթը քո գրառումն է



> .. եթե ես չլինեյի տնտեսագիտական գիտությունների թեկնածու կասեյի որ կարողա սխալվում եմ, սակայն *ինքնարժեքի և շուկայական գնի միջև փոխկապվածությունը այնքան մեծ է, որ մեկը պայմանավորում է մյուսը:* ..


հետո էս ես


> Շատ կարևոր է հասկանալ պատճառահետևանքային կապը, այսիքն ինչու բարձրացավ մատիտի գինը.


Ոչ,հարցը մատիտի գնի բարձրացման մասին չէ,այլ ինչպես է փոխվում* ինքնարժեքը*, քանի որ ըստ քեզ ինքնարժեքի և շուկայական գնի միջև փոխկապվածությունը* այնքան մեծ է, որ մեկը պայմանավորում է մյուսը*
*Գինը փոխելով ինքնարԺեքը փոխել*-էս արտահայտածդ ոսկի մտքի բացատրությունն եմ ուզում հասկանալ,Նոբելյան մրցանակի արԺանի բան ա:էլ ի՞նչ կրիզիս,ի՞նչ բան 
Ցանկացած դախլչի գինը փոփոԽելով կարա ինքնարԺեք փոխի:  :Think: 
 davidus-ը նկատի ունենալով զուտ տնտեսագիտական տերմին-ամենևին չի սխալվում
Katka-ն ավելի իրական, պրակտիկ հնարավոր տարբերակներով էլի ամենևին սխալ չի
2-ին էլ հասկանում ու բավականին հարցերում համամիտ եմ
Իսկ երբ տնտեսագիտության թեկնածուն է ասում,որ գինը փոխելով կփոխվի գինը, այ սա չեմ ընկալում:
Ցանկացած տնտեսագիտության դասատու,դասաԽոս տուտ ժէ 2 կդնի: Բացատրելով որ տնտեսագիտությունում հակառակն է սահմանված....

----------

davidus (05.09.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Դավ ջան, համամիտ եմ, բայց թեմայի հեղինակը թեման բացել ա Ինքնարժեքի մասին, բայց ոնց գնում ենք, մեկա սկսում ենք գինը քննարկել… 
> 
> Ավելի լավ չի թեմայի անունը փոխենք "Գնագոյացում" ու ավելի լայն քննարկենք   Խոսքս ուղղվում ա թեմայի հեղինակւն ու մոդերներին


Դե լավ եթե ուզում ես էն մեկին-մեկ մտնելը մեջտեղից հանենք, բայց էն մնացածը ազդում են ինքնարժեքի վրա, չէ?

----------


## davidus

> Դե լավ եթե ուզում ես էն մեկին-մեկ մտնելը մեջտեղից հանենք, բայց էն մնացածը ազդում են ինքնարժեքի վրա, չէ?


Հա բա ինչ են անում... աշխատուժ, աշխատանքի օբյեկտ (հաստոց, տեխնիկա) ու հումք... ամենահիմնականները սրանք են, հետո գալիս են աշխատանքային պայմանները՝ սկսած տարածքից վերջացրած հոսանքով: Տրանսպորտը հիմանակնում հումքի գնի վրայա ազդում, որն էլ իր հերթին ինքնարժեքի:

----------


## Adriano

> Adriano ջան,էս դու իմ գրածները չես կարդում,որովհետև գիտության թեկնածու չե՞մ
> մի թե չկռահեցի՞ր որ մատիտի հարցադրման առիթը քո գրառումն է
> 
> 
> հետո էս ես
> Ոչ,հարցը մատիտի գնի բարձրացման մասին չէ,այլ ինչպես է փոխվում* ինքնարժեքը*, քանի որ ըստ քեզ ինքնարժեքի և շուկայական գնի միջև փոխկապվածությունը* այնքան մեծ է, որ մեկը պայմանավորում է մյուսը*
> *Գինը փոխելով ինքնարԺեքը փոխել*-էս արտահայտածդ ոսկի մտքի բացատրությունն եմ ուզում հասկանալ,Նոբելյան մրցանակի արԺանի բան ա:էլ ի՞նչ կրիզիս,ի՞նչ բան 
> Ցանկացած դախլչի գինը փոփոԽելով կարա ինքնարԺեք փոխի: 
>  davidus-ը նկատի ունենալով զուտ տնտեսագիտական տերմին-ամենևին չի սխալվում
> ...


Շատ ցավալի է, երբ տնտեսագիտությունը ցանկանում են պահել կաղապարների մեջ, այո ինքնարժեքը կապված է շուկայկան գնի հետ և հակառակը: Ինչ նոբելյան մրցանակի մասին է խոսքը, իմ ասածը տարրական բաններ են: Իսկ ինձ անգրագետի հողի տակ ներկայացնելը այնքան էլ ընդունելի չէ, քանի րունես 100 տոկոսանոց ապացույց: Ես իհհարկե ընդունում եմ բոլոր տարբերակներչը, իսկ դուք չեք ցանկանում բացել կաղապարված տնտեսագիտական գիտելիքները, որոնք դրված են այնպես խորը, որ թույլ չեն տալիս տեսնել տնտեության իրական պատկերը: Չեմ հասկանում ինչ կապ ունի այս թեմայի հետ ձեր թեկնածու լինելը կամ չլինելը: Ես ձեր հարցերին փորձում եմ պատասխանել, իսկ դուք չեմ հասկանում ինչ եք ցանկանում ապացուցել: Ինչ ցանանում եք ասել, որ ինքնարժեքի ձևավորումը զուտ միակողմանի է, սա կատարյալ անընդունելի փաստ է: Ես չեմ հասկանում եթե ձեր համար ընդունելի չէ իմ պատասխանները, ապա ինչուն եք նորից մեկնաբանում, խմնդրեմ ընդունեք ձեր ճշտերը, ես ուղղակի ցանկանում եմ բացել տնտեսագիտական մտածողության նեղ շրջանակները:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:06 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:00 ----------

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է թեմայի վերնագիրը փոխելուն, ապա ասեմ, որ ես դեմ չեմ: Թեման վերածվել է իմ ասածները ժխտելու, անկապ չապացուցված, անհիմն փաստարկներ բերելու վրա, ես նույնիկս կողմ կլինեմ եթե թեման փակվի, քանզի անձնական հողի վրա հենված քննարկումներից այլ քննարկումներ այստեղ չկան:

----------


## Hda

Արի հարցը էսքանով սահմանափակենք-իրար չենք հասկանում 
հարցրու 100 հոգու,որոնք են ինքնաժեք կազմող բաղադրիչները ու հետո կասես,քանի հոգի ա նշել ԳԻՆ-ը:

թող չստացվի թե բացատրություններդ չեմ հասկանում,այլ չեմ ընկալում ու մի մասն էլ չեմ ընդունում
Նույն մեկնաբանությամբ ես էլ կարող եմ ասել ,որ ինքնարԺեքի որոշման հիմնական բաղադրիչը *ժամանակն է*:ՈՒ լրիվ քո սկզբունքներով պատրաստ եմ ապացուցելու

----------

davidus (05.09.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Շատ ցավալի է, երբ տնտեսագիտությունը ցանկանում են պահել կաղապարների մեջ, *այո ինքնարժեքը կապված է շուկայկան գնի հետ և հակառակը:* Ինչ նոբելյան մրցանակի մասին է խոսքը, իմ ասածը տարրական բաններ են: Իսկ ինձ անգրագետի հողի տակ ներկայացնելը այնքան էլ ընդունելի չէ, քանի րունես 100 տոկոսանոց ապացույց: Ես իհհարկե ընդունում եմ բոլոր տարբերակներչը, իսկ դուք չեք ցանկանում բացել կաղապարված տնտեսագիտական գիտելիքները, որոնք դրված են այնպես խորը, որ թույլ չեն տալիս տեսնել տնտեության իրական պատկերը: Չեմ հասկանում ինչ կապ ունի այս թեմայի հետ ձեր թեկնածու լինելը կամ չլինելը: Ես ձեր հարցերին փորձում եմ պատասխանել, իսկ դուք չեմ հասկանում ինչ եք ցանկանում ապացուցել: Ինչ ցանանում եք ասել, որ *ինքնարժեքի ձևավորումը զուտ միակողմանի է*, սա կատարյալ անընդունելի փաստ է: Ես չեմ հասկանում եթե ձեր համար ընդունելի չէ իմ պատասխանները, ապա ինչուն եք նորից մեկնաբանում, խմնդրեմ ընդունեք ձեր ճշտերը, *ես ուղղակի ցանկանում եմ բացել տնտեսագիտական մտածողության նեղ շրջանակները*:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:06 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:00 ----------
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է թեմայի վերնագիրը փոխելուն, ապա ասեմ, որ ես դեմ չեմ: Թեման վերածվել է իմ ասածները ժխտելու, անկապ չապացուցված, անհիմն փաստարկներ բերելու վրա, ես նույնիկս կողմ կլինեմ եթե թեման փակվի, քանզի անձնական հողի վրա հենված քննարկումներից այլ քննարկումներ այստեղ չկան:


չէ, ժողովուրդ ջան, իրարից նեղանալ պետք չի: Ֆորում ա, ասում-խոսում-քննարկում ենք: Ադրիանո ջան, ապրանիք գինը (եթե սոցիալիզմ չի) միանշանակ պայմանավորում է ապրանքի գինը, դա ապացուցելու կարիք չունի: Բայց… միևնույն ապրանքի շուկայական գինը ՉԻ ԿԱՐՈՂ պայմանավորել նույն ապրանքի ինքնարժեքը: Լավագույն դեպքում կարող են ք դիտարկել էն դեպքը, երբ ինչքան բարձր գին դնես ապրանքի վրա, այնքան շատ շահույթ կստանս, հետևաբար նոր տեխնիկա-աշխատուժ ձեռք կբերես, որով կփորձես իջեցնել ինքնարժեքը: Բայց սա էլ անհավանական է, քանի որ հայտնի է, որ թանկ ապրանքը համեմատաբար լայն սպառում չի կարող ունենալ: Գինը արհեստական թանկացնելով դու ընդամենը քեզ կվնասես:

Եթե գիտոթյունը ճկուն է, դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ էդ գիտությունը ոնց ուզենք պիտի մեկնաբանենք ու նոր օրենքներ հնարենք, որոնք իրենց տակ ճշմարտացիության տարր չունեն: Շուկայական գինը շատ ավելի ճկուն է, քան ինքնարժեքը: Ու էս առումով խորը վերլուծություններ պետք չեն, որ դա ակնհայտ դառնա: Ինքնարժեքի փոփոխության համար դու հսկայական ծախսեր պիտի կատարես նոր, ավելի որակյալ աշխատուժ ու աշխատանքի օբյեկտներ ձեռք բերելու համար, այնինչ գինը սահմանելուց դու շատ ավելի ազատ ես: Դրա համար քեզ լրացուցիչ ծախսեր կատարել անհրաժեշտ չեն, ընդամենը հայերեն ասած "տակ չտալ" + շահույթ: Տնտեսագիտական մտածողության նեղ շրջանակները բացելու համար պիտի նախ էնքան խորությամբ տիրապետես էդ նեղ շրջանակներում եղածին, որ շրջանակից դուրս ճանապարհը քեզ շատ պարզորոշ լինի: Ամեն դեպքում, ես էս քննարկման մասնակիցներից ոչ մեկի մոտ չնկատեցի (*հատկապես ինձ մոտ*), որ նա տիրապետի էդ քո ասած նեղ շրջանակներին: Էնպես որ հլը աշխատելու ահագին տեղ ունենք:

----------


## davidus

> Ադրիանո ջան, ապրանիք *գինը* (եթե սոցիալիզմ չի) միանշանակ պայմանավորում է ապրանքի գինը, դա ապացուցելու կարիք չունի:


կներեք, սխալ եմ գրել..... ոչ թե գինը, այլ ինքնարժեքը...  մոդերատորներին կխնդրեմ ուղղել, եթե հնարավոր է

----------


## Katka

> Եթե գիտոթյունը ճկուն է, դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ էդ գիտությունը ոնց ուզենք պիտի մեկնաբանենք ու նոր օրենքներ հնարենք, որոնք իրենց տակ ճշմարտացիության տարր չունեն: Շուկայական գինը շատ ավելի ճկուն է, քան ինքնարժեքը: Ու էս առումով խորը վերլուծություններ պետք չեն, որ դա ակնհայտ դառնա: Ինքնարժեքի փոփոխության համար դու հսկայական ծախսեր պիտի կատարես նոր, ավելի որակյալ աշխատուժ ու աշխատանքի օբյեկտներ ձեռք բերելու համար, այնինչ գինը սահմանելուց դու շատ ավելի ազատ ես: Դրա համար քեզ լրացուցիչ ծախսեր կատարել անհրաժեշտ չեն, ընդամենը հայերեն ասած "տակ չտալ" + շահույթ:


Գին սահմանելուց էնքանով ես ազատ, ինչքանով ինքնարժեքդ ա թույլ տալիս:  :Xeloq:  Հետո գինը դու չես սահմանում, շուկան ա սահմանում/ «այլ հավասար պայմաններում»/ էդքանով էլ ազատ ես:

----------


## davidus

> Գին սահմանելուց *էնքանով ես ազատ, ինչքանով ինքնարժեքդ* ա թույլ տալիս:  Հետո *գինը դու չես սահմանում*, շուկան ա սահմանում/ «այլ հավասար պայմաններում»/ էդքանով էլ ազատ ես:


Նշած մասերի հետ համաձայն չեմ:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ինքնարժեքը տնտեսագիտության ամենահիմնաքարային կատեգորյաներից մեկն է: *Ինքնարժեքի ձևավորումը հանդիսանում է արտադրության և կարելի է ասել ցանկացած բանի արտադրության հիմքը,*


Ինքնարժեք գայություն ունի նաև վերավաճառքի դեպքում, ոչ միայն արտադրության, ինչպես նաև ծառայությունների մատուցման դեպքում։ Ինքնարժեքն այն ծախսն է, որ ձեռնարկության վրա նստում է նյութերի, տարածքների ռեքբերումը, հոսանքի վարձ, աշխատավարձ եւ այլ տեսակի ծախսեր, որոնք ուղղակիորեն օգտագործվել են ապրանքն արտադրելու ժամանակ, կամ ծառայությունը մատուցելու համար։  
Շահույթը չի կարող լինել ավելի ցածր, քան ինքնարժեքն է, հակառակ դեպքում ստացվում է, որ ձեռնարկության տերը իր գրպանից փող է ծախսում ապրանք արտադրելու վրա եւ այդ գումարը նրան չի վերադառնում։ Բնականաբար, ցանկացած ռացիոնալ մարդ ձգտում է վերադաձնել ծախսածը եւ ավել շահույթ ստանալ։




> 1. ինչպես լուծել հետևյալ պարադոքսը.որակյալ և էժան ինքնարժեքով արտադրանք:Ինչպես գիտենք ինքնարժեքով պայմանավորված նաև որոշվում է տվյալ երկրի արտադրողի *մրցունակությունը* :


Գոյություն ունի որոշակի օպտիմում, որի դեպքում ստանում ես նորմալ արտադրանք ընդունելի ծախսերով։ Որպեսզի իջնի ինքնարժեքը պետք է իջնեն ռեսուրսների գները, կամ մշակես արտադրության ավելի արդյունավետ մեթոդ, կրճատես անարդյունավետության հետ կապված ավելորդ ծախսերդ։ 

Մրցունակությունը լինում է ըստ մի քանի գործոնների, գինը ընդամենը դրանցից մեկն է։ Կարելի է մրցունակ լինել ոչ գնի հաշվին, ինչպես օրինակ, Apple ընկերությւոնը, որն արտադրում համեմատ թանկ համակարգիչներ եւ այլ տեխնիկա, բայց աշխարհի ամենամրցունակ ընկերությունն է այսօրա դրությամբ։




> 2. ինքնարժեքի մեջ չափից ավել մտնելը և հայկական գործոն փոխկապվածությունը: Ինչու ենք մեր արտասահմանցի բարեկամներին կամ սփյուռքահայությանը վաճառում տասնյակ անգամներ թանկ հայկական ապրանք: Ընդ որում այդ նույն ապրանքից կա նաև արտասահմանում, նույն որակով, ուղղակի այստեղ գործում է մաքուր հայկական գործոնը: Հատկապես այն կարծիքը, որ սփյուռքահայությունը պետք է փող աշխատի մեզ պահելու համար: Հնարավոր չէ հայկական գործոնը ավելի բովանդակալից, ավելի մարդասիրական հիմքերի վրա դնել:


Խնդիրն ունի շատ պարզ լուծում. գործարքը տեղի է ունենում միայն կողմերի համաձայնությամբ։ Հերիք է որ մարդիկ չգնեն այդ ապրանքը, ու գները կիջնեն։ Իսկ եթե մարդիկ առնում են, ուրեմն ապրանքը նրանց պետք է նույնիսկ բարձր գնի դեպքում... 



> 3. Ինքնարժեքի ձևավորումը ՀՀ ներքին շուկայում, ինչպես է դա տեղի ունենում,որ մենք մեր արտադրանքից այնքան գոհ չենք, որ ներկրում ենք, ինչու է ինքնարժեքը այնքան բարձր, որ սեփական երկրի արտադրած ապրանքը ամենաքիչը հավասարվում է  ներմուծվողի գնին:


Ինքնարժեքը բարձր է, որովհետև արտադրության միջոցներն են թանկ, մենք ոչինչ չունենք տեղական, ներմուծում ենք թե հումքը, թե տեխնիկան։ Այդ պատճառով էլ ինքնարժեքը բարձր է։
2.Տեղի ունի մասշտաբի էֆֆեկտը։ փոքր քանակներով արտադրոանք տալը ավելի քիչ արդյունավետ է։
3.Ով ասաց, թե բարձր ինքնարժեքն է բարձր գնի պատճառ՞ Գինը որոշվում է կախված շուկայի մրցակցային–մոլոպոլ լինելու աստիճանից, ապրանքի նկատմամբ պահանջարկից։ Պահանջարկ ունեցող ապրանքները թանկեն վաճառում։ 



> 4.Ինչպես կարող է պետությունը ազդել ինքնարժեքի վրա, արդյոք ժամանակը չէ ակտիվ միջամտության:


Պետությունը չի կարող եւ չպետք է ազդի ինքնարժեքի վրա  :Smile:  Պետության գործը արդյունավետ ենթահամակարգեր ապահովելն է՝ ճանապարհներ, տրանսպորտ, կրթություն, իրավական համակարգ, տնտեսական կառույցներ, որոնք սպասարկում են բիզնեսը եւ օգնում են, որ առանց խնդիրների գործի, նաև ցանկալի կլիներ, որ քաղաքական ռիսկերը կրճատեր... 
Իսկ ինքնարժեք միայն արտադրողը կարող  կրճատել... այն էլ՝ որոշակի սահմաններում։ Բնականաբար, ալյումինե պղինձ արտադրող ձեռնարկությունը չի կարող կրճատել ինքնարժեքը զգալիորեն, որովհետև հիմնական հումքը ալյումինն է, կախված է դրա գնից արտաքին շուկաներում։




> 5. ինչու պետք է Հայաստանը ներկրի բանջարեղեն, կաթնամթերք և նման կարգի մեծ պահանջարկ ունեցող ապրանքներ, երբ մեր արտադրանքը *չի զիջում իր որակով*, միգուցե խնդիրը ինքնարժեքի աննորմալ ձևավորման մեջ է:


 Եթե ուզում ես, կարող ենք մի ուրիշ թեմայում վիճաել որակի մասին, ըստ իս՝ տեղականը անորակ է, առաջին պատճառը՝ ինչու ենք ձգտում արտասահմանյանը ձեռք բերել։
Չհասկացա, թե "ինքնարժեքի աննորմալ ձևավորումը" որն է... գուցե գնի հետ ես՞

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:42 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  14:26 ----------

Բանն այն է, որ ապրանքի գինը կախված է ինքնարժեքից, ինքնարժեքն էլ ռեսուրսների գնից, բայց այդ ինքնարժեքը գործում է զուտ որպես ներքևից սահմանափակում, մինիմում գին։
Իսկ գինը որոշվում է շուկայական գործոններով. պահանջարկ, պահանջարկի էլաստիկությունը, առաջարկը, շուկայում տվյալ ապրանքը արտադրող ընկերության դիրքը /մոնոպոլիա–մրցակցություն/։

----------


## Katka

> Նշած մասերի հետ համաձայն չեմ:


Ասել է թե՝ միտքս սխա՞լ է: :Jpit: 

Գնի մեջ կարա՞ս ասես՝ ինչ ա ներառվում: Մենակ մի նշիր էլի, որ մենք ինքնարժեք ենք քննարկում ու ոչ թե գնագոյացում: Ցանկացած տնտեսագիտական կատեգորիա քննարկելիս՝ պետք է բոլոր մնացած կատեգորիանները, որոնք ուղղակի կապի մեջ են, քննարկել: :Smile:

----------

Adriano (06.10.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> Գին սահմանելուց էնքանով ես ազատ, ինչքանով ինքնարժեքդ ա թույլ տալիս:  Հետո գինը դու չես սահմանում, շուկան ա սահմանում/ «այլ հավասար պայմաններում»/ էդքանով էլ ազատ ես:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ այս մտքի հետ, գնի ձևավորումը մեծամասամբ կախված է ինքնարժեքից, որը ինչ-որ չափով որոշակիությունա տալիս ապագա շուկայական գնի վերաբերյալ:

----------

Katka (06.10.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> չ... Ադրիանո ջան, ապրանիք *ԻՆՔՆԱՐԺԵՔԸ* /Փոփոխել է Ֆրեյան/ (եթե սոցիալիզմ չի) միանշանակ պայմանավորում է ապրանքի գինը, դա ապացուցելու կարիք չունի: ....


Ինքնարժեքը միանշանակորեն գին չի պայմանավորում...  Գին պայմանավորում է շուկան...
Եթե դու 150 դրամ ինքնարժեքով արտադրես ախորժելի կարտոֆիլով կարկանդակներ ու ժամը 1ին վաճառես համալսարանի տարածքում, դրանք գուցե կարողանաս վաճառել 200 դրամով…
Եթե արտադրես մեխից, բոլտից ու գայկայից լցոնով կարկանդակ, 350 դրամ ինքնարժեքով, ու փորձես վաճառել, 10 դրամից ավել ոչ ոք չվճարի դրա համար։

Այնպես որ... Ինքնարժեքը ընդամնեը այն գինն է, որից ցածր վաճառելու դեպքում ծախսերդ ավելի շատ կլինեն քան հասույթը, իսկ դրանից բարձր՝ ինչքան որ գնորդները պատրաստ են վճարել, այդքանով էլ վաճառում ես...

----------

ministr (06.10.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Ինքնարժեքը միանշանակորեն գին չի պայմանավորում...  Գին պայմանավորում է շուկան...


Ինքնարժեքը գին պայմանավորում է, բայց չի սահմանում: Գինը սահմանում է շուկան, իսկ ինքնարժեքը, նաեւ ինքնարժեքը ձեւավորում է գինը, ասել է թե պայմանավորում է գինը:/Այլ հավասար պայմաններում/

----------


## davidus

> Գին սահմանելուց էնքանով ես ազատ, ինչքանով ինքնարժեքդ ա թույլ տալիս:  Հետո գինը դու չես սահմանում, շուկան ա սահմանում/ «այլ հավասար պայմաններում»/ էդքանով էլ ազատ ես:


Ասածդ ոչ թե սխալ եմ համարում, այլ ոչ միանշանակ ու թերի:

Տես, սուպերմարկետում որ մտնում ես կետչուպների բաժինը, նույն 500գ ծավալով հազար տեսակի կետչուպ ա դրած` 300-ից սկսած մինչև չգիտեմ ինչքան: Հիմա, եթե նույնիսկ սատանային գետնի տակից հանեք, չեք կարող ապացուցել, որ օր.` 300 դրամանոց կետչուպի ու 650 դրամանոցի ինքնարժեքները տարբերվում են 350 դրամով:

Apple-ի օրինակը փայլուն օրինակ է: Նրանց արտադրած լափթոփների կոնֆիգուրացիայի այլ ապրանքանիշերի լափթոփները մինիմում 1000$ ավելի էժան են: Մի՞թե նրանց կողմից սահմանած գինը շուկան է թելադրում: Բացարձակապես ոչ: Նույնն էլ և ես, լինելով ինչ-որ արտադրության տեր, նմանատիպ շուկայական ապրանքների գինը հաշվի կառնեմ, բայց դրանցով խիստ պայմանավորված չեմ սահմանի իմ արտադրանքի շուկայական գինը: Նամանավանդ, եթե դու ոչ թե պահանջարկից էլնելով ես արտադրում, այլ ընդհակաակը, առաջարկ ես ձևավորում:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:44 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  16:40 ----------




> Ինքնարժեքը գին *պայմանավորում է*, բայց չի սահմանում: Գինը սահմանում է շուկան, իսկ ինքնարժեքը, նաեւ ինքնարժեքը ձեւավորում է գինը, ասել է թե *պայմանավորում է* գինը:/Այլ հավասար պայմաններում/


Այո, այ սրան համաձայն եմ, գնի ու շուկայի պահով էլ որոշակի վերապահությամբ:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:45 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  16:44 ----------




> Ինքնարժեքը միանշանակորեն գին չի պայմանավորում...  Գին պայմանավորում է շուկան...


Նույն կերպ և կարող ենք ասել, որ շուկան միանշանակորեն գին չի պայմանավորում:

----------


## Katka

> Ասածդ ոչ թե սխալ եմ համարում, այլ ոչ միանշանակ ու թերի:


Փառք աստծո :Tongue:  
davidus ջան, ես մեխանիզմն եմ նշում: Ոնց ուզում ես _ֆռցրու_ գնի հիմքը ինքնարժեքն ա: Իմ բոլոր գրառումներում ես, որպես ստորագրություն, նշում էի՝ այլ հավասար պայմաններում: Մենք կատեգորիա ենք քննարկում : :Smile: 



> Տես, սուպերմարկետում որ մտնում ես կետչուպների բաժինը, նույն 500գ ծավալով հազար տեսակի կետչուպ ա դրած` 300-ից սկսած մինչև չգիտեմ ինչքան: Հիմա, եթե նույնիսկ սատանային գետնի տակից հանեք, չեք կարող ապացուցել, որ օր.` 300 դրամանոց կետչուպի ու 650 դրամանոցի ինքնարժեքները տարբերվում են 350 դրամով:


Կարանք: Իսկ ինչու՞ ոչ: Խի ես էդքան վստահ: Երբեւէ էդ բիզնեսում եղե՞լ ես:




> Apple-ի օրինակը փայլուն օրինակ է: Նրանց արտադրած լափթոփների կոնֆիգուրացիայի այլ ապրանքանիշերի լափթոփները մինիմում 1000$ ավելի էժան են: Մի՞թե նրանց կողմից սահմանած գինը շուկան է թելադրում: Բացարձակապես ոչ: Նույնն էլ և ես, լինելով ինչ-որ արտադրության տեր, նմանատիպ շուկայական ապրանքների գինը հաշվի կառնեմ, բայց դրանցով խիստ պայմանավորված չեմ սահմանի իմ արտադրանքի շուկայական գինը: Նամանավանդ, եթե դու ոչ թե պահանջարկից էլնելով ես արտադրում, այլ ընդհակաակը, առաջարկ ես ձևավորում:


Շատ չխորանանք:



> Ценообразование — установление цен, процесс выбора окончательной цены в зависимости от себестоимости продукции, цен конкурентов, соотношения спроса и предложения и других факторов.


Աղբյուրը վիկին ա: Նույն զիբիլը մնացած գրքերում է :Xeloq:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ինքնարժեքը գին պայմանավորում է, բայց չի սահմանում: Գինը սահմանում է շուկան, իսկ ինքնարժեքը, նաեւ ինքնարժեքը ձեւավորում է գինը, ասել է թե պայմանավորում է գինը:/Այլ հավասար պայմաններում/


Շեշտադրումը միանշանակորենի վրա է։ 

Խոսքը գնում է գնագոյացման մասին, թե ինչպես է որոշվում որ ապրանքը ինչքանով վաճառել։ Ասեմ, որ գուցե Հայաստանի փոքր ու միջին բիզնեսում գործում է ինքնարժեք+ շահույթ բանաձևը։ Բայց մի քիչ ավելի մեծ ու մարկետինգ ունեցող ընկերություններում քիչ այլ կարգի է։

Գնագոյացումը ընդհանրապես համարվում է մարկետինգային գործառույթ։ Մարկետինգի բաժինը անում է հետազոտություններ, պարզում է տարբեր ապրանքների գներ, շուկա մուտք գործելու հնարավորություններ եւ այլն,  ու նոր ապրանքի թողարկման առաջարկ է անում… Մյուս կողմից մասնագետները հաշվարկում են, թե ինչ կլինի առաջարկվող արտադրանքի թողարկման ինքնարժեքը տվյալ ընկերության համար։ Եթե այն ապահովում է ցանկալի շահութաբերության շեմը, որոշվում է արտադրել։

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:58 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  16:52 ----------




> Apple-ի օրինակը փայլուն օրինակ է: Նրանց արտադրած լափթոփների կոնֆիգուրացիայի այլ ապրանքանիշերի լափթոփները մինիմում 1000$ ավելի էժան են: Մի՞թե նրանց կողմից սահմանած գինը շուկան է թելադրում: Բացարձակապես ոչ: Նույնն էլ և ես, լինելով ինչ-որ արտադրության տեր, նմանատիպ շուկայական ապրանքների գինը հաշվի կառնեմ, բայց դրանցով խիստ պայմանավորված չեմ սահմանի իմ արտադրանքի շուկայական գինը: Նամանավանդ, եթե դու ոչ թե պահանջարկից էլնելով ես արտադրում, այլ ընդհակաակը, առաջարկ ես ձևավորում:....


Մի անգամ կարծեմ CNN–ով էր, լսել եմ, որ i-Phone–ի ինքնարժեքը 148 դոլլար է։ Apple–ն այն վաճառում էր 800–ով։ Հետևություն։ Նայել են, որ գինը կարևորը 148–ից ցածր չլինի, իսկ բարձր լինելուն սահման չկա... Ընկերությունը իր բրենդի անունի ու մի քիչ էլ որակի հաշվին ինչ թիվ ուզում դնում ա  :Smile:  

Ձեր լոգիկայից ելնելով, պետք ա գին սահմանեին 200 դոլլար, կամ 160, կամ 170... ինչ կապ կա.. ինչ կապ ունի ինչքան ա ինքնարժեքը... կարևորը՝ ինչքան կտան դրան...

----------


## Katka

> Շեշտադրումը միանշանակորենի վրա է։ 
> 
> Խոսքը գնում է գնագոյացման մասին, թե ինչպես է որոշվում որ ապրանքը ինչքանով վաճառել։ Ասեմ, որ գուցե Հայաստանի փոքր ու միջին բիզնեսում գործում է ինքնարժեք+ շահույթ բանաձևը։ Բայց մի քիչ ավելի մեծ ու մարկետինգ ունեցող ընկերություններում քիչ այլ կարգի է։
> 
> Գնագոյացումը ընդհանրապես համարվում է մարկետինգային գործառույթ։ Մարկետինգի բաժինը անում է հետազոտություններ, պարզում է տարբեր ապրանքների գներ, շուկա մուտք գործելու հնարավորություններ եւ այլն,  ու նոր ապրանքի թողարկման առաջարկ է անում… Մյուս կողմից մասնագետները հաշվարկում են, թե ինչ կլինի առաջարկվող արտադրանքի թողարկման ինքնարժեքը տվյալ ընկերության համար։ Եթե այն ապահովում է ցանկալի շահութաբերության շեմը, որոշվում է արտադրել։


Նենց տպավորություն ա մոտս, ոնց որ հայոց լեզվի դասի լինեմ: Միանշանակորեն բառ հայերենում ճի՞շտ է կիրառել.սկսենք տեղից: :Xeloq: 
Ֆրեյա ջան, թե փոքր բիզնեսում, թե մեծում մեխանիզմը նույնն  է: Կարող ա փոքր բիզնեսը մարքեթինգային բաժին չպահի, բայց դրանից հո գնագոյացման մեխանիզմը չի փոխվում :Wink: 
Մարքեթինգի բաժինը հետազոտում ա, վերլուծում ա, լավ ա անում, բայց ինքը գին չի կարա սահմանի, առնվազը կարա ֆոտո անի վիճակը, անալիզ անի, դնի շեֆի սեղանին: Եթե ես մոլիբդեն եմ արդյունահանում, իմ ծախսերը էսա, էս ա, էս ա:  Շուկայում գինը էս ա: Ես պետք ա էս երկուսը գին սահմանելիս հաշվի առնեմ: Ես տաբուրետկա եմ սարքում, վաճառում: Ծախսս էսա, էսա, էսա: Հարեւան Վալոդը նույն տաբուրետից էս գնով ա դրել: Հիմա գինս ո՞նց սահմանեմ…

Պետք չի միանշանակորեն, բան ման: Կոնկրետ, հստակ ասված ա:

----------


## davidus

> Փառք աստծո


Մաշ Ալլահ...  :Smile: 




> Կարանք: Իսկ ինչու՞ ոչ: Խի ես էդքան վստահ: Երբեւէ էդ բիզնեսում եղե՞լ ես:


Էսքան որ ստեղ կռիվ էի տալիս, գոնե պիտի եզրակացնեիք, որ օդից չեմ խոսում, շատերի նման տեսություն չեմ փիլիսոփայում:  :Smile: 




> Շատ չխորանանք:
> Աղբյուրը վիկին ա: Նույն զիբիլը մնացած գրքերում է





> Ценообразование — установление цен, процесс выбора окончательной цены в зависимости от себестоимости продукции, цен конкурентов, соотношения спроса и предложения и *других факторов*.


Katka ջան, էդ քո ասած զիբիլը ընդհանուր, շատ ընդհանուր ա գրված, ես նման «էնքան որ սահմանում»-ների համաձայն չեմ: Քննարկման մասնակիցների գրառումներից դատելով` մի քիչ անհարմար ա նման ընդհանուր, շաբլոնային սահմանումների վրա մեր քննարկումը ծավալել: Մի քիչ ավելի խորը ու պրակտիկ որ քննարկենք, հեչ չի խանգարի:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ինքնարժեքը գին պայմանավորում է, բայց չի սահմանում: Գինը սահմանում է շուկան, իսկ ինքնարժեքը, նաեւ ինքնարժեքը ձեւավորում է գինը, ասել է թե պայմանավորում է գինը:/Այլ հավասար պայմաններում/


Ճիշտն ասած՝ ես էլ  էս գրառումը նմանեցռի հայոց լեզվի դասի։ Պարզում ենք սահմանել եւ պայմանավորել բառերի տարբերությունները։  :Smile:  




> Նենց տպավորություն ա մոտս, ոնց որ հայոց լեզվի դասի լինեմ: Միանշանակորեն բառ հայերենում ճի՞շտ է կիրառել.սկսենք տեղից:


Միանշանակորեն, նշանակում է, որ գինը կախված է միայն ինքնարժեքից, այլև գինը կախված է ոչ միայն ինքնարժեքից, ու ներառում է ինքնարժեքը՝ որպես գործոններից մեկը։
Այնպես որ՝ բառը հանել դնելը ահագին էություն ա փոխում։



> Ֆրեյա ջան, թե փոքր բիզնեսում, թե մեծում մեխանիզմը նույնն  է: Կարող ա փոքր բիզնեսը մարքեթինգային բաժին չպահի, բայց դրանից հո գնագոյացման մեխանիզմը չի փոխվում


 Մարկետինգի բաժնի ֆունկցիաները կատարումէ տերը։ Գնում նայում է կողքի խանութում թթվասերի գինը, տեսնում է, որ իրենք ավելի ցածր ինքնարժեքով կարող են արտադրել ու ավելի ցածր գնով վաճառել, որոշում են արտադրել  :Smile: 




> Մարքեթինգի բաժինը հետազոտում ա, վերլուծում ա, լավ ա անում, բայց ինքը գին չի կարա սահմանի, առնվազը կարա ֆոտո անի վիճակը, անալիզ անի, դնի շեֆի սեղանին:
> 			
> 		
> 
> Եթե ես մոլիբդեն եմ արդյունահանում, իմ ծախսերը էսա, էս ա, էս ա:  Շուկայում գինը էս ա: Ես պետք ա էս երկուսը գին սահմանելիս հաշվի առնեմ: Ես տաբուրետկա եմ սարքում, վաճառում: Ծախսս էսա, էսա, էսա: Հարեւան Վալոդը նույն տաբուրետից էս գնով ա դրել: Հիմա գինս ո՞նց սահմանեմ…
> 
> Պետք չի միանշանակորեն, բան ման: Կոնկրետ, հստակ ասված ա:


Իսկ ինչ ա նշանակում 


> Մարքեթինգի բաժինը հետազոտում ա, վերլուծում ա, լավ ա անում, բայց ինքը գին չի կարա սահմանի,....


Ինչ ա նշանակում՝ սահմանել... Բա հենց ինքն ա սահմանում, որոշում, հաստատում։ Բա ով ասի՞ Պլան բաժնի պետը՞ Ասի՝ ինքնարժեքս 100 դոլլար ա, 110–ով պտի վաճառեք՞  Կարող ա 1110–ով կարող են վաճառել  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. Եթե դասագրքում գրված ա, որ ինքնարժեքը գնի ձևավորման հիմքերի շարքում ա, դա չի նշանակում, որ գինը որոշելիս ուղղորդվում են ինքնարժեքով։

----------


## Adriano

> *Katka ջան, էդ քո ասած զիբիլը* ընդհանուր, շատ ընդհանուր ա գրված, ես նման «էնքան որ սահմանում»-ների համաձայն չեմ: Քննարկման մասնակիցների գրառումներից դատելով` մի քիչ անհարմար ա նման ընդհանուր, շաբլոնային սահմանումների վրա մեր քննարկումը ծավալել: Մի քիչ ավելի խորը ու պրակտիկ որ քննարկենք, հեչ չի խանգարի:


Հարգելիս այստեղ և ոչ մեկը զիբիլի մասին որևէ բան , որևէ հղում, որևէ բառ, որևէ տառ, որևէ վանկ և այլն չի ասել: Բոլորովս ցանկանում ենք հասկանալ հարցի էությունը, նորից եմ կրկնում հարցը դիտարկելով չոր տնտեսագիտական սահմանման սահմաններում առնվազն անմտություն է: օրինակ սպառման օրենքը. գինը աճում է սպառումը նվազում է, եթե շարժվենք օրինակ այս օրենքով, մենք հիմա երևի կորած կլինեյինք: օրենքը ինքն իրենով կարող է չարտահայտել տվյալ ապրանքի նկատմամաբ պահանջարկը կոնկրետ այս պահին որևէ շուկայում: Հետո ասում ենք տնտեսական աճը բացատրելու համար կա Քոբ-Դուգլասի ֆունկցիան, տնտեսական աճը պայմանավորված է կապիտալի , աշխատուժի և տեխնոլոգիայի հարաբերակցությամբ: Սակայն , եթե սրան նայենք զուտ այսպես, ուրեմն Հայաստանը արդեն պետքա թաղված վիճակում լիներ, իսկ օրինակ ես պնդում եմ, որ տնտեսական աճը կախված է գներից, տոկոսադրույքից, սպառումից, ներդրումներից, պետական ծախսերից, ՀՀ -ում դեմոկրատիայի աստիճանից, պետական պարտքի մեծությունից, կանանց միջին թվից, ամսւսնությունների թվից: 
Գինը ինքը իրենով բարդ կատեգորյա է, որն արդեն չի տեղավորվում միայն սահմանումների կաղապարում, Կատկայի ասածը հետևյալն է եթե կան կետչուպների տարբեր գներ, ապա այս դեպքում առաջին արտադրողի գինը դրված է իր իսկ սեփական ինքնարժեքի տատանման միջակայքից, չես կարող ապրանք վաճառել ինքնարժեքից ցածր գնով, երկրոդինը, իր իսկ ինքնարժեքի, երրորդինը իր իսկ իր ինքնարժեքի սահմաններում և վերջապես ն-րդ ինը իր ապարանքի ինքնարժեքի սահմաններում, մնացած ավել գինը ձևավորվում է շուկայում, օրինակ եթե կետչուպների ամենաբարձր գինը 1200 դրամ է, ոչ մի գիժ,  գոնե նույն որակի ապրանքի գինը չի դնի իր իսկ ինքարժեքից փախած, շուկայականից փախած գնով ասենք 9999 դրամ կամ ասենք 5 դրամ: Վերջի վերջո գինն ու ինքնարժեքը փոխշաղկապված են:

----------


## davidus

> Հարգելիս այստեղ և ոչ մեկը զիբիլի մասին որևէ բան , որևէ հղում, որևէ բառ, որևէ տառ, որևէ վանկ և այլն չի ասել:


Հարգարժանս, եթե մյուս անգամ նման տառակերական գրառում արեցիր, խոսք եմ տալիս, որ պատասխանս ավելի ուրիշ երանգներով չի ուշանա:




> Բոլորովս ցանկանում ենք հասկանալ հարցի էությունը, նորից եմ կրկնում հարցը դիտարկելով չոր տնտեսագիտական սահմանման սահմաններում առնվազն անմտություն է: օրինակ սպառման օրենքը. գինը աճում է սպառումը նվազում է, եթե շարժվենք օրինակ այս օրենքով, մենք հիմա երևի կորած կլինեյինք: օրենքը ինքն իրենով կարող է չարտահայտել տվյալ ապրանքի նկատմամաբ պահանջարկը կոնկրետ այս պահին որևէ շուկայում: Հետո ասում ենք տնտեսական աճը բացատրելու համար կա Քոբ-Դուգլասի ֆունկցիան, տնտեսական աճը պայմանավորված է կապիտալի , աշխատուժի և տեխնոլոգիայի հարաբերակցությամբ: Սակայն , եթե սրան նայենք զուտ այսպես, ուրեմն Հայաստանը արդեն պետքա թաղված վիճակում լիներ, իսկ օրինակ ես պնդում եմ, որ տնտեսական աճը կախված է գներից, տոկոսադրույքից, սպառումից, ներդրումներից, պետական ծախսերից, ՀՀ -ում դեմոկրատիայի աստիճանից, պետական պարտքի մեծությունից, կանանց միջին թվից, ամսւսնությունների թվից:


Դե հիմա մի հատ հանգամանորեն բացատրի, թե էս գրածդ ընդհանրապես ինչ կապ ուներ էս թեմայի հետ: Ոզում ես ասես ես սենց բաներ գիտեմ, այ մարդ գիտելիքդ ձեռքիցդ չխլեցինք, ոչ էլ ասում ենք, թե բան չգիտես:




> Գինը ինքը իրենով բարդ կատեգորյա է, որն արդեն չի տեղավորվում միայն սահմանումների կաղապարում, Կատկայի ասածը հետևյալն է եթե կան կետչուպների տարբեր գներ, ապա այս դեպքում առաջին արտադրողի գինը դրված է իր իսկ սեփական ինքնարժեքի տատանման միջակայքից, չես կարող ապրանք վաճառել ինքնարժեքից ցածր գնով, երկրոդինը, իր իսկ ինքնարժեքի, երրորդինը իր իսկ իր ինքնարժեքի սահմաններում և վերջապես ն-րդ ինը իր ապարանքի ինքնարժեքի սահմաններում, մնացած ավել գինը ձևավորվում է շուկայում, օրինակ եթե կետչուպների ամենաբարձր գինը 1200 դրամ է, ոչ մի գիժ,  գոնե նույն որակի ապրանքի գինը չի դնի իր իսկ ինքարժեքից փախած, շուկայականից փախած գնով ասենք 9999 դրամ կամ ասենք 5 դրամ: *Վերջի վերջո գինն ու ինքնարժեքը փոխշաղկապված են:*


Ծայրահեղությունների հետևից մի ընկի, ես կոնկրետ օրինակի վրա ասեցի ապացուցի. ապացուցի որ, նույն 500գրամ քաշ ունեցող 300դրամանոց և 650դրամանոց կետչուպների ինքնարժեքները իրարից նույն 350 դրամով են տարբերվում: Ինչի հետևից ես ընկել ու ինչից ես խոսում: Ոչ մի հիմար գինը 9999 դրամ չի դնի, բայց շատ հանգիստ կարա 1300 դրամ դնի, ու ես հաստատ էդ 1300-անոցից էլ կառնեմ: Չեղավ որ ինքը շատ հանգիստ 100 ավել չհիմնավորված հասույթ ունեցավ:

Նախորդ էջերում գնի ու ինքնարժեքի մասին խոսակցություն եղել ա, մի ալարի, մի հատ էլ կարդա:

----------

Shah (06.10.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> ....իսկ օրինակ ես պնդում եմ, որ տնտեսական աճը կախված է գներից, տոկոսադրույքից, սպառումից, ներդրումներից, պետական ծախսերից, ՀՀ -ում դեմոկրատիայի աստիճանից, պետական պարտքի մեծությունից, կանանց միջին թվից, ամսւսնությունների թվից: 
> ....


Adriano, իսկ համոզված ես, որ սա հենց դու ես պնդում՞   :Smile:  

Քոբբ–Դուգլասի ֆունկցիան մաթեմատիկական /էկոնոմետրիկական/ մոդել է, ու կարող է չհամապատասխանել կոնկրետ իրավիճակների, ու բնականաբար՝ հաշվի չի առնում որպես փոփոխական կանանց միջին թիվը ... Իմ համար մի քիչ կասկածելի են, ճիշտն ասած, գործոնները՝ սկսած ՀՀ դեմոկրատիայի աստիճանից...

Մեկ էլ՝ չհասկացա, թե ինքնարժեքի տատանման միջակայքը որն է։ Ինքնարժեքը հստակ հաշվարկված թիվ է, այն չի կարող միջակայք լինել։

----------

davidus (06.10.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> Adriano, իսկ համոզված ես, որ սա հենց դու ես պնդում՞   
> 
> Քոբբ–Դուգլասի ֆունկցիան մաթեմատիկական /էկոնոմետրիկական/ մոդել է, ու կարող է չհամապատասխանել կոնկրետ իրավիճակների, ու բնականաբար՝ հաշվի չի առնում որպես փոփոխական կանանց միջին թիվը ... Իմ համար մի քիչ կասկածելի են, ճիշտն ասած, գործոնները՝ սկսած ՀՀ դեմոկրատիայի աստիճանից...


Ֆրեյա ջան ես ուղղակի օրինակի համար եմ ասում, նշելու համար, որ անհրաժեշտ է ընդլայնել տնտեսական մտքի սահմանները, իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է ազդեցությունների չափին ապա ես կոնկրետ թիվ չունեմ, սակայն ես քեզ հավաստիացնում եմ այդգ ործոնը կարելի է ընտրել որպես փոփոխական, իսկ ինչ չափի ազդեցություն կարող է ուենալ դա արդեն պարզելու հարց է, կհաշվեմ կասեմ: :Smile:  Խոսքը կոնկրետ ՀՀ կանանց թվի մասին է, թե որքանով է ՀՀ տնտեսական աճը պայմանավորված ՀՀ կանանց թվով:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ֆրեյա ջան ես ուղղակի օրինակի համար եմ ասում, նշելու համար, որ անհրաժեշտ է ընդլայնել տնտեսական մտքի սահմանները, իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է ազդեցությունների չափին ապա ես կոնկրետ թիվ չունեմ, սակայն ես քեզ հավաստիացնում եմ այդգ ործոնը կարելի է ընտրել որպես փոփոխական, իսկ ինչ չափի ազդեցություն կարող է ուենալ դա արդեն պարզելու հարց է, կհաշվեմ կասեմ: Խոսքը կոնկրետ ՀՀ կանանց թվի մասին է, թե որքանով է ՀՀ տնտեսական աճը պայմանավորված ՀՀ կանանց թվով:


 Այսինքն՝ կանանց թվի փոփոխությունը բերում է ՀՀ տնտեսական աճի փոփոխության՞

----------


## davidus

> Այսինքն՝ կանանց թվի փոփոխությունը բերում է ՀՀ տնտեսական աճի փոփոխության՞


Ես մեռա, պիտի վարկանիշեմ:  :LOL:

----------


## Adriano

> Այսինքն՝ կանանց թվի փոփոխությունը բերում է ՀՀ տնտեսական աճի փոփոխության՞


Ֆրեյա ջան իսկ արդյոք ճիշտ կլինի անտեսել այս տարբերակը, էնա կնայեմ կասեմ: կարող է ազդի, կարող է չազդի, կարող է շաաաաաաաաատ փոքր ազդեցություն ունենա :Smile: 
Ասածս էնա, որ չորով եթե ասես չէ չի ազդում, մեկն էլ ասի հա ազդումա, էդիկ ձև չէ: Այ մարդ եկեք ընդունենք, որ շաաաաաատ թույլ սակայն անուղղակի կապ կա, այդ ցուցանիշների միջև, այ երբ կհամոզվենք որ այն ընդհանրախպես գույություն չունի, կսկսենք իրար հետ մեկնաբանել թե ինչու և նույնը հակառակ դեպքում:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  18:43 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  18:24 ----------




> Ես մեռա, պիտի վարկանիշեմ:


 Ես իրոք հիասթափված եմ, չէի կարծում որ կարելի է իջնել այսքան: Դու ընդւոնւմ ես որ աշխատուժը տնտեսական աճի ապահովման հիմնական գործոնն է: եթե կասկածում եք իմ մասնագիտական գիտելիքներին նշեմ աղբյուրը.  Էջ 608, երրորդ պարբերություն,  Կուրս Էկոնոմիչեսկոի տեօռիի Շհեպուռինա 2004: *Եթե ընդունում եք, ուրեմն խնդրեմ ասեք մեր աշխատուժը իրենից ինչ է ներկայացնում, հիմնականում կանանց և տղամարդկանց գումար, եթե այո, ուրեմն ըստ ձեր տրամաբանության չի ստացվում, որ կանայք կազմում են աշխատուժի մաս, ուրեմն կապն ակնհայտ է:*

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ադրիանո ջան, այս հարցի շուրջ նորմալ տեսակետ ունենալու համար առնվազն պետք է ուսումնասիրենք, այն էլ մանրամասնորեն, մակրոէկոնոմիկա, էկոնոմետրիկա, մաթ. մոդելավորում, գծային հանրահաշիվ, վիճակագրություն, մաթ անալիզ ու շարքերի տեսություն։

Ինձ թվում ա, հնարավոր չի հիմա 0ից էդ բոլորը ստեղ գրել  :Jpit:  
Ուղղակի, չհասկացա... նույն տրամաբանությամբ, տղամարդիկ էլ են մտնում աշխատուժի մեջ... ինչու ես միայն կանանց վերցնում  :Think: 

Ընդհանրապես, մոդելներ կառուցելուց չես կարող ուղղակի որոշել ու վերցնել նոր փոփոխական մտցնել։ Պետք է վիճակագրական տվյալներ ունենս բավականաչափ խորության, որ դրանց ուսումնասիրության հիման վրա տեսնես, թե կանանց թվի աճը ինչպիսի փոփոխություն է թողել ՀՆԱ–ի վրա։ 

Հետո փորձես այդ կապը արտահայտես հավասարումների միջոցով։

Էդքան հեշտ չի...  :Smile:  Էլ չասած, որ էդ նոր փոփոխականդ իրեն բնորոշ սխալն է ներմուծելու մոդելի մեջ...  :Smile:  դրա համար վերցնում են միայն նշանակալի փոփոխականները, իսկ թույլ ազդողները անտեսում են։

----------


## Adriano

> Ադրիանո ջան, այս հարցի շուրջ նորմալ տեսակետ ունենալու համար առնվազն պետք է ուսումնասիրենք, այն էլ մանրամասնորեն, մակրոէկոնոմիկա, էկոնոմետրիկա, մաթ. մոդելավորում, գծային հանրահաշիվ, վիճակագրություն, մաթ անալիզ ու շարքերի տեսություն։
> 
> Ինձ թվում ա, հնարավոր չի հիմա 0ից էդ բոլորը ստեղ գրել  
> Ուղղակի, չհասկացա... նույն տրամաբանությամբ, տղամարդիկ էլ են մտնում աշխատուժի մեջ... ինչու ես միայն կանանց վերցնում 
> 
> Ընդհանրապես, մոդելներ կառուցելուց չես կարող ուղղակի որոշել ու վերցնել նոր փոփոխական մտցնել։ Պետք է վիճակագրական տվյալներ ունենս բավականաչափ խորության, որ դրանց ուսումնասիրության հիման վրա տեսնես, թե կանանց թվի աճը ինչպիսի փոփոխություն է թողել ՀՆԱ–ի վրա։ 
> 
> Հետո փորձես այդ կապը արտահայտես հավասարումների միջոցով։
> 
> Էդքան հեշտ չի...  Էլ չասած, որ էդ նոր փոփոխականդ իրեն բնորոշ սխալն է ներմուծելու մոդելի մեջ...  դրա համար վերցնում են միայն նշանակալի փոփոխականները, իսկ թույլ ազդողները անտեսում են։


Ընդհանրապես համաձայն չեմ ձեր տեսակետի հետ: Մոդելներ կառուցելիս մեծ նշանակություն ունեն ինչպես էկանա ազդեցություն ունեցողները այնպես էլ փոքր սակայն, ազդեցություն ունեցողները:Մոդելներ կառուցելը կապված է դրված խնդրի հետ, մասնավորապես եթե խնդիր է դրված գենդերային ցուցանիշների ազդեցությունը տնտեսական աճի վրա, ապա ամենաքիչը այդ կատեգորյան ըդգրկող ցուցանիշներ պետք է վերցնեշ: ինչ վերաբերում է կանայք թե տղամարդիկ նորից կրկնեմ, ես այն օրինակում նպատակ չեմ ունեցել սաղ գործոնները թելադրելու, *նորից եմ կրկնում օրինակի համր է ասված*: Այո իհարկե տղամարդիկ էլ են մտնում շխատուժի մեջ: ինչ վերաբերումա վիճակագրական տվյալներին, այո դա հանդիսանումա վերլուծության հիմքը, նման տվյալներ կան մեր արմստատի էջերում: Կապը արտահայտելը հավասարումների միջոցով դա ևս խնդիր է:
Ուղղակի Ֆրեյա ջան ես ցանկանում էի ասել, որ տնտեսական միտքը չի սահմանափակվում միայն սահմաննումներով, ասածիս հիմնական նպատակը դա, վերը գրվածները օրինակներ են միտքս լրիվ արտահայտելու համար:

----------


## Katka

> Մաշ Ալլահ...


Ինչ ա ասում է :Jpit: 






> Էսքան որ ստեղ կռիվ էի տալիս, գոնե պիտի եզրակացնեիք, որ օդից չեմ խոսում, շատերի նման տեսություն չեմ փիլիսոփայում:


Դրանից քո ասածը ճիշտ կամ սխալ չի դառնում :Tongue: 





> Katka ջան, էդ քո ասած զիբիլը ընդհանուր, շատ ընդհանուր ա գրված, ես նման «էնքան որ սահմանում»-ների համաձայն չեմ: Քննարկման մասնակիցների գրառումներից դատելով` մի քիչ անհարմար ա նման ընդհանուր, շաբլոնային սահմանումների վրա մեր քննարկումը ծավալել: Մի քիչ ավելի խորը ու պրակտիկ որ քննարկենք, հեչ չի խանգարի:


Հա, դրա համար էդքան երկար նախադասություն գրելու փոխարեն, մի հատ ուրիշ սահմանում բեր :Smile: Թե չէ իմ մոտ նենց տպավորություն ա, որ բառախաղ է:  :Xeloq:  Դու հերքիր էն, ինչ ասում եմ, davidus ջան :Jpit: 
Դու նշում ես բաներ, որ իսկապես ճիշտ համարել չի կարելի: Օրինակ սա`




> Շուկայական գինը շատ ավելի ճկուն է, քան ինքնարժեքը: Ու էս առումով խորը վերլուծություններ պետք չեն, որ դա ակնհայտ դառնա: Ինքնարժեքի փոփոխության համար դու հսկայական ծախսեր պիտի կատարես նոր, ավելի որակյալ աշխատուժ ու աշխատանքի օբյեկտներ ձեռք բերելու համար, այնինչ *գինը սահմանելուց դու շատ ավելի ազատ ես*: Դրա համար քեզ լրացուցիչ ծախսեր կատարել անհրաժեշտ չեն, ընդամենը հայերեն ասած "տակ չտալ" + շահույթ:


Ու էդ հլա քիչ, չես նշում` ինչ շուկայի մասին ես խոսում: Մոնոպոլիստը, իհարկե, ազատ է, բայց ազատ մրցակցայինի դեպքում, չէ-է :Smile:

----------


## davidus

> Ինչ ա ասում է


Չեմ ասի, որ չիմանաս  :Jpit: 




> Դրանից քո ասածը ճիշտ կամ սխալ չի դառնում


Հնարավոր ա, բայց փորձը մնում է փորձ, տեսությունը տեսություն  :Wink: 




> Հա, դրա համար էդքան երկար նախադասություն գրելու փոխարեն, մի հատ ուրիշ սահմանում բերԹե չէ իմ մոտ նենց տպավորություն ա, որ բառախաղ է:  Դու հերքիր էն, ինչ ասում եմ, davidus ջան
> Դու նշում ես բաներ, որ իսկապես ճիշտ համարել չի կարելի: Օրինակ սա`


Բայց ինչի ուրիշ սահմանում բերեմ, կամ հերքեմ, ես չեմ ասել որ դու սխալ ես, ասել եմ՝ ասածդ միանկանակ չեմ ընդունում, ընդամենը: Իսկ որ դու գինը սահմանելուց շատ ավելի ազատ ես, ու շուկայական գինն ավելի ճկուն է, քան ինքնարժեքը,  միևնույնն է պնդել եմ, պնդում եմ, ու պիտի պնդեմ  :Jpit: 




> Ու էդ հլա քիչ, չես նշում` ինչ շուկայի մասին ես խոսում: Մոնոպոլիստը, իհարկե, ազատ է, բայց ազատ մրցակցայինի դեպքում, չէ-է


Համ ասում ես այլ հավասար պայմաններում, համ էլ շուկայի գործոնն ես առաջ բերում: Պարզ չի, որ կախված շուկայի մոդելներից գնի ճկունությունը կփոփոխվի:

----------


## Katka

> Մի անգամ կարծեմ CNN–ով էր, լսել եմ, որ i-Phone–ի ինքնարժեքը 148 դոլլար է։ Apple–ն այն վաճառում էր 800–ով։ Հետևություն։ Նայել են, որ գինը կարևորը 148–ից ցածր չլինի, իսկ բարձր լինելուն սահման չկա... Ընկերությունը իր բրենդի անունի ու մի քիչ էլ որակի հաշվին ինչ թիվ ուզում դնում ա  
> 
> Ձեր լոգիկայից ելնելով, պետք ա գին սահմանեին 200 դոլլար, կամ 160, կամ 170... ինչ կապ կա.. ինչ կապ ունի ինչքան ա ինքնարժեքը... կարևորը՝ ինչքան կտան դրան...


Հա, մեր լոգիկան ասում ա, որ քանի դեռ պիոներ ապրանք է, կարող է: Բրենդը ստեղծելու վրա էլ ինքը ծախս կատարում ա: Արի չվերցնենք առանձին ապարանքատեսակներ, որոնք տվյալ պահին են, անալոգը դուրս եկավ, մոռացիր դրա մասին: 
Իսկ ինչքան ծախս են արել բրենդի ձեւավորման համար: Բնականաբար, եթե ուշադիր ես, գրվել է, գնագոյացման վրա մի ֆակտոր չի ազդում, բայց ասել թե ինչ կապ ունի` ինչքան ա ինքնարժեքը: Հեչ, ծախս ա էլի, լիքը արա, մեկ ա, բրենդի հաշվին առնելու են :Jpit: 



> Ճիշտն ասած՝ ես էլ  էս գրառումը նմանեցռի հայոց լեզվի դասի։ Պարզում ենք սահմանել եւ պայմանավորել բառերի տարբերությունները։


Հա, ստեղ եթե ես չնշեի, որ նմանեցրել եմ հայոց լեզվի, դու չէիր էլ մտածի: :Smile:  Պետք է պարզել, երբ իմաստը այլ է դառնում: Շուկան պայմանավորում է գինը, հապա սե՞նց՝ շուկան սահմանում է գինը: :Xeloq: 





> Միանշանակորեն, նշանակում է, որ գինը կախված է միայն ինքնարժեքից, այլև գինը կախված է ոչ միայն ինքնարժեքից, ու ներառում է ինքնարժեքը՝ որպես գործոններից մեկը։
> Այնպես որ՝ բառը հանել դնելը ահագին էություն ա փոխում։


Մեջբերեմ էլի, Անի գրածդ :Smile: 




> Ինքնարժեքը միանշանակորեն գին չի պայմանավորում... Գին պայմանավորում է շուկան...


Եթե լիներ`
Ինքնարժեքը միանշանակորեն գին չի պայմանավորում, գնի վրա ազդում է նաեւ շուկան, ես միտքդ կկռահեի: 




> Իսկ ինչ ա նշանակում 
> Ինչ ա նշանակում՝ սահմանել... Բա հենց ինքն ա սահմանում, որոշում, հաստատում։ Բա ով ասի՞ Պլան բաժնի պետը՞ Ասի՝ ինքնարժեքս 100 դոլլար ա, 110–ով պտի վաճառեք՞  Կարող ա 1110–ով կարող են վաճառել


Չես կարա, ցավդ տանեմ, գլխիցդ գին խփես ու ասես ինձ սա է դզում: Եթե շուկան մրցակցային է ու կա վերահսկող մարմին, դու քո գլխից գին չես կարա կրակես: Այսինքնս, Ֆրեյա ջան, դու տեսնում ես շուկայում գները, մտածում ես` հլամ մի հատ ինքնարժեքիս նայեմ, ոնց անեմ հնարավորինս կրճատեմ, որ շահույթս էլ լավ լինի կամ ինչ մարքեթինգային քաղաքականություն անեմ, որ շահույթս տեղին լինի: Գինը ոչ թե բարձր դնեմ, այլ ինքնարժեքս իջեցնելով գինն էլ իջեցնեմ/ մրցակցային շուկայում/ : Կամ ինքնարժեքս իջեցնելով` ծախսերս բրենդի վրա ավելացնեմ:



> Հ.Գ. Եթե դասագրքում գրված ա, որ ինքնարժեքը գնի ձևավորման հիմքերի շարքում ա, դա չի նշանակում, որ գինը որոշելիս ուղղորդվում են ինքնարժեքով։


Ոչ մեկ չի էլ պնդում, որ ուղղորդվում ենք, ասում ենք հաշվի ենք առնում նաեւ ու առաջնային ֆակտորներից մեկը` ինքնարժեքը: Էդ դասագրքի պահերն էլ կարաս հանես. ոչ մեկ դասագրքից ելնելով չի խոսում: Բերեմ քեզ օրինակ, թող ֆերոմոլիբդեն արտադրող ԶՊՄԿ ՓԲԸ-ն գին սահմանի` առանց ինքնաժեքը հաշվի առնելու: Նույն ձեւով չի կարա  սահմանի` հաշվի չառնելով շուկայում գների մակարդակը: Հետեւաբար շուկայում ձեւավորված գներն էլ հետեւանք են ինչ-որ իրողությունների, այսինքնս բոլորի մոտ գազի ծախսը թանկ է, տեխնիկայի գները թանկ են, աշխատավարձերը բարձ պիտի լինել, դրանց արդյունքում ձեւավորվում է շուկայում մի վիճակ, որը արդյունք է տվյալ ոլորտում գործող բոլոր ընկերությունների ծախսերի, այդ թվում եւ ինքնարժեքի: Հո շուկան Աստված վերեւից չի քցում ասում` էս գներն էն, դե, ձեզ տեսնեմ: Էդ շուկայում գներն էլ չէ հետեւանք են, այլ ոչ թե ֆիքսված ու անկախ երեւույթ:
Հ.Գ. *Այսպիսով, շուկայում ձեւավորված գներն էլ հետեւանք են ինչ-որ իրողությունների, այսինքնս բոլորի մոտ գազի ծախսը թանկ է, տեխնիկայի գները թանկ են, աշխատավարձերը բարձր պիտի լինեն, դրանց արդյունքում ձեւավորվում է շուկայում մի վիճակ, որը արդյունք է տվյալ ոլորտում գործող բոլոր ընկերությունների ծախսերի, այդ թվում եւ` ինքնարժեքի: Հո շուկան Աստված վերեւից չի քցում ասում` էս գներն էն, դե, ձեզ տեսնեմ:
 Էդ շուկայում գներն էլ չէ հետեւանք են, այլ ոչ թե ֆիքսված ու անկախ երեւույթ:*

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:41 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  20:32 ----------




> Չեմ ասի, որ չիմանաս 
> 
> 
> Հնարավոր ա, բայց փորձը մնում է փորձ, տեսությունը տեսություն 
> 
> Բայց ինչի ուրիշ սահմանում բերեմ, կամ հերքեմ, ես չեմ ասել որ դու սխալ ես, ասել եմ՝ ասածդ միանկանակ չեմ ընդունում, ընդամենը: Իսկ որ դու գինը սահմանելուց շատ ավելի ազատ ես, ու շուկայական գինն ավելի ճկուն է, քան ինքնարժեքը,  միևնույնն է պնդել եմ, պնդում եմ, ու պիտի պնդեմ 
> 
> 
> Համ ասում ես այլ հավասար պայմաններում, համ էլ շուկայի գործոնն ես առաջ բերում: Պարզ չի, որ կախված շուկայի մոդելներից գնի ճկունությունը կփոփոխվի:


Ես տո ասում եմ է, դու չես ասում այլ հավասար բան-ման :LOL: 
Այս քննարկման արդյունքում ես չսիրեցի միանշանակ ու միանշանակորեն բառերը, դրանք մոլորության մեջ են գցում :LOL: 
Շարունակիրպնդել :Xeloq: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:42 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  20:41 ----------

Ես փաս: :Smile:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Հա, ստեղ եթե ես չնշեի, որ նմանեցրել եմ հայոց լեզվի, դու չէիր էլ մտածի: Պետք է պարզել, երբ իմաստը այլ է դառնում: Շուկան պայմանավորում է գինը, հապա սե՞նց՝ շուկան սահմանում է գինը:


Իսկ դու ինչ գիտես, ես ինչ կմտածեի... ՈՒղղակի գոռոզության անբավարար չափը ինձ թելադրեց, որ անիմաստ դիտողություններ չանեմ…




> Չես կարա, ցավդ տանեմ, գլխիցդ գին խփես ու ասես ինձ սա է դզում: 
> Եթե շուկան մրցակցային է ու կա վերահսկող մարմին, դու քո գլխից գին չես կարա կրակես: Այսինքնս, Ֆրեյա ջան, դու տեսնում ես շուկայում գները, մտածում ես` հլամ մի հատ ինքնարժեքիս նայեմ, ոնց անեմ հնարավորինս կրճատեմ, որ շահույթս էլ լավ լինի կամ ինչ մարքեթինգային քաղաքականություն անեմ, որ շահույթս տեղին լինի: Գինը ոչ թե բարձր դնեմ, այլ ինքնարժեքս իջեցնելով գինն էլ իջեցնեմ/ մրցակցային շուկայում/ : Կամ ինքնարժեքս իջեցնելով` ծախսերս բրենդի վրա ավելացնեմ:
> 
> Ոչ մեկ չի էլ պնդում, որ ուղղորդվում ենք, ասում ենք հաշվի ենք առնում նաեւ ու առաջնային ֆակտորներից մեկը` ինքնարժեքը: Էդ դասագրքի պահերն էլ կարաս հանես. ոչ մեկ դասագրքից ելնելով չի խոսում: Բերեմ քեզ օրինակ, թող ֆերոմոլիբդեն արտադրող ԶՊՄԿ ՓԲԸ-ն գին սահմանի` առանց ինքնաժեքը հաշվի առնելու: Նույն ձեւով չի կարա  սահմանի` հաշվի չառնելով շուկայում գների մակարդակը: Հետեւաբար շուկայում ձեւավորված գներն էլ հետեւանք են ինչ-որ իրողությունների, այսինքնս բոլորի մոտ գազի ծախսը թանկ է, տեխնիկայի գները թանկ են, աշխատավարձերը բարձ պիտի լինել, դրանց արդյունքում ձեւավորվում է շուկայում մի վիճակ, որը արդյունք է տվյալ ոլորտում գործող բոլոր ընկերությունների ծախսերի, այդ թվում եւ ինքնարժեքի: Հո շուկան Աստված վերեւից չի քցում ասում` էս գներն էն, դե, ձեզ տեսնեմ: Էդ շուկայում գներն էլ չէ հետեւանք են, այլ ոչ թե ֆիքսված ու անկախ երեւույթ:
> Հ.Գ. *Այսպիսով, շուկայում ձեւավորված գներն էլ հետեւանք են ինչ-որ իրողությունների, այսինքնս բոլորի մոտ գազի ծախսը թանկ է, տեխնիկայի գները թանկ են, աշխատավարձերը բարձր պիտի լինեն, դրանց արդյունքում ձեւավորվում է շուկայում մի վիճակ, որը արդյունք է տվյալ ոլորտում գործող բոլոր ընկերությունների ծախսերի, այդ թվում եւ` ինքնարժեքի: Հո շուկան Աստված վերեւից չի քցում ասում` էս գներն էն, դե, ձեզ տեսնեմ:
>  Էդ շուկայում գներն էլ չէ հետեւանք են, այլ ոչ թե ֆիքսված ու անկախ երեւույթ:*


Ընդհանրապես ցանկություն չունեմ քեզ նույն տոնով պատասխանելու։

Ուղղակի ջղայնացնում ա, որ էդ ոլորտում փորձ չունես, բերում ես օրինակներ պղնձի, մոլիբդենի ոլորտներից օրինակներ, ու մի հատ էլ նենց տոնով, վռոձի ստեղ ես առաջի կուրսեցի անփորձ երեխա եմ, կյանք ես սովորացնում։

Մոլիբդեն, պղինձը ընդհանննրապես օրինակ բերելու բան չի, դրա շուկան դասական, ավանդական շուկ ա, բավականին կանխորոշված ու քիչ ճկուն։ 
 Իսկ եթե տեղյակ չես մրցակցային շուկաներում գնագոյացման մեթոդներից, գոնե քո իմացած ձևը մի սարքի դրոշակ, էլի...
Բնականաբար, ոչ ոք ստեղ չի խոսում "գլխից գին խփելու" մասին։ Գները որոշվում են համաձայն հարցումների, սպառողների սեգմենտների ուսումնասիրությունների, ու ապրանքների հատկանիշներից։ Նորարական ապրանքները շատ էլ կարող են գին "կրակել", ինչքան էլ որ քեզ տարօրիանկ է։ Եթե իրականում ապրանքը չարժենա այդ գինը, չի վաճառվի ու կէժանացնեն։ Այ դա էլ հենց կստացվի ապրանքի իրական շուկայական գինը, որը սպառողները պատրաստ են վճարել տվյալ պահին։

Վառ օրինակ, շատ խիստ վերահսկողություն ունեցող ԱՄՆ–ում Apple–ն իր 170 դոլլար ինքնարժեքով այՖոնները վաճառում էր 800–ով։ 

Գինը որոշվում է առաջարկի ու պահանջարկի կորերի հատման կետում։ 
Էսքան ինչ կար խոսելու, քննարկելու՝ չեմ հասկանում։ Առաջի կուրսի ծրագիրն ա։

----------


## Katka

> Գինը որոշվում է առաջարկի ու պահանջարկի կորերի հատման կետում։ 
> Էսքան ինչ կար խոսելու, քննարկելու՝ չեմ հասկանում։ Առաջի կուրսի ծրագիրն ա։


Մնացած գրառումներին հավես չունեմ պատասխանելու. համարում եմ անիմաստ :Smile: 

Մի բան կխնդրեի հաշվի առնես`

Առաջարկը ու պահանջարկը մինչեւ հատվելը, նախ եւ առաջ ձեւավորվում են, իսկ ձեւավորվում են տարբեր գործոնների արդյունքում:  :Smile:  Այսինքն, դու որ հատված էդ կորերը տեսնում ես, դա հետեւանք ա, այլ ոչ թե տրված պայման:
Էն մնացածը անիմաստ զրույց ա: :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Գոռոզության հարց չկար :Wink:

----------

Adriano (07.10.2010), davidus (07.10.2010)

----------


## samo.samo

իսկ ինքնարժեքի վրա ինչ գործոններ կարող են ազդել?

----------


## samo.samo

> Ոչ թե էժան, այլ *ցածր* ինքնարժեք: Հարցդ, ըստ էության, տնտեսագիտության հիմնական հարցին է հանգում` առավելագույն օգուտ սահմանափակ ռեսուրսներից: Վերջինիս լուծման մեխանիզմները առ այսօր կատարելագործվում են, դրան միանշանակ ու հստակ պատասխան տալ հնարավոր չէ:
> 
> 
> 
> Ինքնարժեքի մեջ հնարավոր չէ "մտնե"լ, քանի որ ինքնարժեքը միավոր ապրանքի արտադրության համար փաստացի կատարված ծախսերի ամբողջություն է: Ինքնարժեքի մեջ "մտնել", նշանակում է ինքդ քո վրա փող աշխատել, ինչը ոչ մի արտադրող չի անի: Քո ասած "հայկական գործոնը" (եթե իհարկե ճիշտ եմ հասկացել, թե ինչը ի նկատի ունես)ինքնարժեքին չի վերաբերում: Դա վերաբերում է ապրանքի շուկայական գնին, որը սահմանվում է շատ բարձր, նույնիսկ մինչև 10 անգամ, քան "խելամիտ շահույթը" թույլ կտա:
> 
> 
> 
> Ադրիանո ջան, ինքնարժեքը շուկայում չի ձևավորվում: Ինքնարժեքը պայմանավորում են գործոններ, որոնք ուղղակիորեն կապված են շուկայի հետ (մասնավորապես` աշխատուժ, հումք, սարքավորում և այլն), սակայն դրանք ինքնարժեք չեն ձևավորում: Ընդգծածս մասում չհասկացա, թե ինչ ի նկատի ունեիր:
> ...


իսկ ինքնարժեքի վրա ինչ գործոններ կարող են ազդել?

----------


## samo.samo

իսկ ինքնարժեքի վրա ինչ գործոններ կարող են ազդել?

----------


## samo.samo

> մատիտի գինը փոխելով մատիտի ինքնարժեքը չես փոխի:Սրա հակառակը բացատրիր ինձ..սա քո հարցն է: Նախ հասկանանք ինչ ասել է հակառակը բացատրել: ինչպես կարող է մատիտի ինքնարժեքը փոխվել, երբ փոխվում է մատիտի շուկայական գինը:Ենթադրենք մատիտը արժե 50 դրամ և այժմ դարձել է 800 դրամ, տեղի է ունեցել ակնհայտ գնի աճ 750 դրամով, տեսանք որ շուկայակն գինը փոխվեց: Ինչպես կփոխվի ինքնարժեքը? Հարցը բավակնին հետաքրքիր է , քանզի անմիջապես ակնհայտ չէ: Այն պատասխանելու համար կարելի է առաջարկել դեպքերի հետևյալ տարբերակները.
> ա. ինքնարժեքը կմնա նույնը
> բ.ինքնարժեքը կփոխվի:
> Շատ կարևոր է հասկանալ պատճառահետևանքային կապը, այսիքն ինչու բարձրացավ մատիտի գինը.
> 1. ինքնարժեքի փոփոխության պատճառով
> 2. շուկայական դաշտի փոփոխություն, այստեղ մտնում են այն ամենը ինչը չի ազդում ինքնարժեքի վրա:
> Հիմա եթե գերակշռող են  2. խմբի գործոնները, ապա կարելի է ասել ,որ այստեղ գործել է ա տարբերակը ինքնարժեքը չի փոխվել: Եթե 1.գործոնն է, այսիքն մատիտը պատրաստելու համար օգտագործվող ապրանքների և ծառայությունների շուկայական գնի փոփոխություն է տեղի ունեցել, ապա արտադրողն ստիպված կփոխի, այնուհետև գործի մեջ կմտնեն շուկայական գնի մեխանիզմները: Արդյունքում մեր օրինակի դեպքում մատիտի գնի բարձրացումը հանգեցրեց ինքնարժեքի փոփոխության: թվում է թե նորից ինքնարժեքից անցում կատարվեց շուկայականի, սակայն շուկայական գնի աճը իր հերթին ենթադրեց ինքնարժեքի փոփոխություն: փաստացի տեսնում ենք գինը բարձրացավ ինքնարժեքը բարձրացավ:
> Պետք է ավելացնել, որ մատիտի շուկայական գնի փոփոխությունը նաև ազդանշան է ինքնարժեքի ձևավորման համար, քանզի այն նշան է տալիս արտադրողներին  որոնել ինքնարժեքի նվազեցման էլ ավելի արդյունավետ եղանակներ, արտդրողի տեսանկյունից օգտվելու համար շուկայում ստեղծված շահութաբեր պայմաններից:


կարողեք ոգնել????

----------


## samo.samo

կոգնեք???

----------

